# Change a letter make a new word ~Part 6~



## HippyChicky

Nice new shiny thread.....

Lets's start with ........

Bath


----------



## Guest

path


----------



## Fraggles

pash


----------



## HippyChicky

hash


----------



## Fraggles

dash


----------



## HippyChicky

dosh


----------



## Guest

dose


----------



## Fraggles

doze


----------



## HippyChicky

done


----------



## Guest

hose.................off to bed now, night lovelies


----------



## Fraggles

nighty night 
rose


----------



## HippyChicky

rise (nighty night ... xx)


----------



## Fraggles

wise


----------



## HippyChicky

wine (oh how I wish i could have a lovely glass of wine right now)


----------



## Fraggles

Hippychick are you on a 2ww?

fine


----------



## HippyChicky

Fraggles in on 12dpIUI and I've got the tell tale signs of af getting ready to show. how are you ?

dine


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hippychick
do you want to message me - don't know how to - being a newbie don't know what 12dpiui means think it must be 12 day ? iui.
Yeah I'm OK, in athens now. see penny tomorrow for consult then iui thurs.
line


----------



## HippyChicky

pine


----------



## Fraggles

Hippychick you are good at this

ping


----------



## HippyChicky

pong

(haha I just have to much time on my hands)


----------



## Fraggles

pang


----------



## HippyChicky

hang


----------



## Fraggles

have we had gang?


----------



## HippyChicky

don't think so fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

there it is then gang


----------



## HippyChicky

bang  (hahah you knew that was coming)


----------



## Fraggles

fang


----------



## Guest

Tang


----------



## HippyChicky

rang


----------



## Fraggles

Hurrah you're back.

sang


----------



## HippyChicky

sane

Hiya fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

Hi, 
cane


----------



## HippyChicky

care


----------



## Fraggles

cart


----------



## Guest

f...............ooh can't do it, part


----------



## HippyChicky

fart !!!!

Hiya shemonkey


----------



## Guest

tart


----------



## Fraggles

Hey there Shemonkey, how are ya? 

Hippy chick Nice you bought some class to the thread. 

teat


----------



## Guest

Hey Fraggles, i'm ok, how are you? 

meat


----------



## Fraggles

Good thanks so where are you having treatment or have you told me that. No beating about the bush on this forum huh?

Seat


----------



## Guest

The Esperance in Eastbourne, how about you?

slat


----------



## Fraggles

Serum in Athens. Am there now. Had treatment today, fly back tomorrow.

slit


----------



## HippyChicky

heheheh I was going to put another naughty word but thought better of it

slip


----------



## Guest

Oooh good luck Fraggles     How are you feeling?

slap


----------



## HippyChicky

slop


----------



## Fraggles

Odd, was uncertain last night about my decision but thought I was having it on thursday so figured I had another day but relieved it was done today. So where are you in the scheme of things?

Hippy chick you put a naughty word - never!

slow


----------



## Guest

Hope it works for you   Is this your first IUI?

Glow


----------



## Fraggles

Yep first time. Natural cycle.
grow


----------



## Guest

Hope you're having a nice and relaxing 2ww!

grot


----------



## HippyChicky

grit


----------



## Guest

How are you doing HippyChicky?  

Grin


----------



## Fraggles

Phew hippy chick was almost stuck with the grit one now grin help

i know gran


----------



## Guest

grab


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm doing ok thanks, Shemonkey

crab


----------



## Fraggles

drab

shall we make it 5 letters to give us more options


----------



## Guest

ok........

dread


----------



## Fraggles

hippychick help i'm stuck


----------



## HippyChicky

tread


----------



## Guest

Treat


----------



## Fraggles

errrr is that meant to help me? I'm stuck


----------



## HippyChicky

great


----------



## Guest

greet


----------



## Fraggles

got one greed


----------



## Guest

green


----------



## Fraggles

preen


----------



## HippyChicky

ok, i'm stuck now


----------



## Fraggles

OMG that's a first Hippychick. Getting to airport to get flight home so will probably be checking in about 8pm so lots of thinking time for you. F x


----------



## Strawberries

Spree


----------



## Guest

scree


----------



## Fraggles

creed


----------



## Guest

creep


----------



## Fraggles

creek


----------



## Guest

croke


----------



## Fraggles

crock


----------



## HippyChicky

crack


----------



## Strawberries

Track


----------



## Guest

Trace


----------



## Fraggles

brace


----------



## HippyChicky

brake


----------



## Fraggles

drake?


----------



## HippyChicky

drape


----------



## Fraggles

am stuck  - we need a smiley sratching its head


----------



## Guest

!!!

grape


----------



## HippyChicky

grope


----------



## Fraggles

gripe


----------



## Guest

grime


----------



## HippyChicky

prime


----------



## Fraggles

price


----------



## HippyChicky

prick (lmfao...are you all trying to make sure i type rude words)


----------



## Fraggles

Hippychick you don't need encouraging.

crick


----------



## HippyChicky

crack   (see there you go again.....i can only think of rude stuff)


----------



## Guest

Hippy!

track


----------



## HippyChicky

trace


----------



## Fraggles

brace - good to have you back Hippychick, missed ya last night. So x factor or strictly tonight or perish the thought neither?


----------



## HippyChicky

neither, they are both rubbish

bread


----------



## Fraggles

tread


----------



## HippyChicky

treat


----------



## Fraggles

trait


----------



## HippyChicky

train


----------



## Fraggles

brain


----------



## Guest

I'm watching both Fraggles   

grain


----------



## Fraggles

groan


----------



## Guest

groin


----------



## Fraggles

Shemonkey I guess I will watch both too. I am hungry. 

grins


----------



## Guest

I'm hungry too, was just wondering what we can have that won't take me hours to cook   How are you feeling today, any niggles?

grips


----------



## HippyChicky

trips


----------



## Guest

tripe


----------



## Fraggles

strip


----------



## HippyChicky

trips


----------



## Fraggles

strip


----------



## HippyChicky

bugger I've already had that word earlier


----------



## HippyChicky

lmao we're going round in circles now


----------



## HippyChicky

spire


----------



## Strawberries

spite


----------



## HippyChicky

spate


----------



## Fraggles

spare


----------



## starrynight

spade


----------



## Fraggles

space


----------



## HippyChicky

spear


----------



## starrynight

Speak


----------



## HippyChicky

peaks


----------



## Guest

pears


----------



## HippyChicky

tears


----------



## Fraggles

stars


----------



## Guest

stare


----------



## Fraggles

state


----------



## HippyChicky

stoat


----------



## Fraggles

start


----------



## HippyChicky

tears


----------



## Guest

rears


----------



## Fraggles

bares


----------



## Guest

cares

I think SC has redeemed himself a little bit............


----------



## Fraggles

Shemonkey Ba humbug about SC

carts


----------



## Guest

farts!!!!!

I know, still think he was wrong but he did look a bit upset about lucie.......think I'm a bit soft really


----------



## Fraggles

Shemonkey this is what I think about it all       

parts


----------



## Guest

party


----------



## Fraggles

I need to ask an important question - does anyone know if there is a rehab group for people addicted to fertility friends anywhere   

panty


----------



## Guest

Hee hee...........my name is Shemonkey and I'm a fertility friendsaholic.........

pants


----------



## Fraggles

paint


----------



## Guest

I'm a tad confused......Louis bangs on and on about the 'rules' and yet it's Queen night and Jedward are not doing the queen version of the   song!!!!!

Saint


----------



## Fraggles

taint


----------



## Guest

faint


----------



## Fraggles

feint


----------



## Guest

Aaaaaarrrrggghhhh I'm stuck.................


----------



## Fraggles

flint - is there such a word?


----------



## Guest

Yes well done Fraggles!!!

glint


----------



## Fraggles

now my turn to be stuck


----------



## Guest

Wow Stacey was amazing, I'm stuck too..........


----------



## Fraggles

I'm being creative here 

tingle


----------



## Guest

tangle


----------



## Fraggles

helppp


----------



## Benetton

Shemonkey said:


> tangle


Bangle


----------



## Fraggles

bungle


----------



## lyns76

Jungle x


----------



## Benetton

Juggle

x


----------



## Fraggles

jiggle


----------



## Benetton

wiggle


----------



## lyns76

giggle x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

goggle


----------



## HippyChicky

gaggle


----------



## Benetton

haggle


----------



## lyns76

waggle x


----------



## Fraggles

woggle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wiggle


----------



## Fraggles

Right we are going round in circles so I am changing the words

washes


----------



## Benetton

washed


----------



## nylaboo

cashed


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

mashed


----------



## HippyChicky

masher


----------



## Hales :)

Washer


----------



## Fraggles

waster


----------



## nylaboo

faster


----------



## Fraggles

fasted


----------



## Hales :)

Basted


----------



## Fraggles

Basted = very relevant

pasted


----------



## nylaboo

pastel


----------



## Fraggles

castle

(slight reorder of letters there you might notice).


----------



## Hales :)

Very clever Fraggles  

Cattle


----------



## HippyChicky

rattle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Battle


----------



## HippyChicky

bottle


----------



## lyns76

Bottie (as in bum ha ha ??)


----------



## lilylou

hottie (as in sexy man!!!)


----------



## Fraggles

tottie as in george clooney


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tottle


----------



## lyns76

tootle (as in tootle about, prob no such word??!!)  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Thank goodness it's got rid of the tt and opened it up, I'll accept there is such a word whatever the case


----------



## lyns76

tostle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

hostle


----------



## Fraggles

hustle


----------



## HippyChicky

bustle


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hippy

busted


----------



## HippyChicky

rusted

hi Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

Hi ya

lusted


----------



## HippyChicky

lasted


----------



## Hales :)

listed


----------



## lyns76

misted xx


----------



## Fraggles

mister


----------



## Hales :)

master


----------



## Fraggles

caster


----------



## Hales :)

castor (I'm sure it's not my turn yet but couldn't resist!)


----------



## Fraggles

pastor


----------



## HippyChicky

pastry  


hehehe you all forget you can rearrange the letters as well, but I hope I haven't stumped you with this word


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hippy

Pantry


----------



## lyns76

gantry x


----------



## Fraggles

gentry


----------



## HippyChicky

gently


----------



## Fraggles

gentle


----------



## Mandamae

tangle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bangle


----------



## Fraggles

banger


----------



## HippyChicky

banged


----------



## Fraggles

binged


----------



## HippyChicky

hinged


----------



## Fraggles

hinges


----------



## HippyChicky

singes


----------



## Fraggles

single


----------



## HippyChicky

niggle


----------



## mollymittens

giggle


----------



## Fraggles

goggle


----------



## mollymittens

boggle


----------



## HippyChicky

goblet


----------



## Fraggles

giblet


----------



## mollymittens

niblet

small piece of food


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

nibbler


----------



## Fraggles

dribble


----------



## HippyChicky

we seem to have gained an extra letter


----------



## Fraggles

yes i think that was nibbler


----------



## lyns76

shell we start from niblet again then ladies lol ? xx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Sorry guys think that is my bad.


----------



## lyns76

No worries Mrsowantsababy xx


----------



## Fraggles

nimble


----------



## lyns76

Nibble, oh have we had that already ?


----------



## HippyChicky

don't worry about it MrsOwantsababy xx

nobble


----------



## Fraggles

blonde


----------



## HippyChicky

bonded


----------



## lyns76

bunded x


----------



## HippyChicky

banded


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

landed


----------



## HippyChicky

lanced


----------



## lyns76

danced


----------



## Fraggles

darned


----------



## mollymittens

damned


----------



## HippyChicky

madder


----------



## Rachel

madden


----------



## livity k

midden


----------



## HippyChicky

middle


----------



## livity k

muddle


----------



## HippyChicky

huddle


----------



## mollymittens

puddle


----------



## livity k

piddle


----------



## mollymittens

middle


----------



## mollymittens

sorry allready had middle

Back to 

piddle


----------



## livity k

paddle


----------



## keeley ;-)

daddle


----------



## livity k

doddle


----------



## mollymittens

poodle


----------



## keeley ;-)

NOODLE


----------



## HippyChicky

nodule


----------



## keeley ;-)

MODULE


----------



## HippyChicky

models


----------



## keeley ;-)

modals

that was a tough one


----------



## HippyChicky

medals


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

pedals


----------



## HippyChicky

petals


----------



## mollymittens

metals


----------



## Fraggles

latest


----------



## livity k

latent


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

patent


----------



## HippyChicky

potent


----------



## lyns76

poient


----------



## keeley ;-)

potent


----------



## lyns76

had potent already matey !

Not to worry x


----------



## lyns76

boient


----------



## keeley ;-)

aww sorry i'm not keeping up! can we rearrange the letters?


----------



## HippyChicky

keeley, yes you can rearrange the letters

bonnet


----------



## livity k

sonnet


----------



## HippyChicky

stones


----------



## mollymittens

stores


----------



## keeley ;-)

throes


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

throws


----------



## HippyChicky

towers


----------



## livity k

lowers


----------



## HippyChicky

lowest


----------



## Fraggles

towers


----------



## livity k

rowers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

powers


----------



## Fraggles

cowers


----------



## livity k

covers


----------



## Fraggles

hovers


----------



## keeley ;-)

hoover


----------



## livity k

hooter


----------



## Fraggles

looter


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tooter


----------



## Fraggles

tooted

we are having such a good run here of words!! Well done us. Obviously shows those who are having IF are highly intelligent beings.


----------



## keeley ;-)

sotted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

potted


----------



## mollymittens

rotted


----------



## keeley ;-)

rotter


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

notted


----------



## lyns76

Dotted  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Jotted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

potted


----------



## Fraggles

topped?


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

popped


----------



## Fraggles

pipped


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tipped


----------



## mollymittens

sipped


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sapped


----------



## Fraggles

papped


----------



## mollymittens

popped


----------



## Fraggles

poppet


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

popper


----------



## Fraggles

copper


----------



## mollymittens

copier


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

copied


----------



## Fraggles

copies


----------



## keeley ;-)

scopes


----------



## Fraggles

corpse


----------



## livity k

creeps


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

peeps


----------



## livity k

Are you allowed to remove a letter?


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

no my bad again


----------



## keeley ;-)

screen


----------



## Fraggles

cranes


----------



## livity k

crates


----------



## Fraggles

skater


----------



## livity k

skated


----------



## trixxi

stated


----------



## livity k

stared


----------



## trixxi

snared


----------



## Fraggles

drains


----------



## HippyChicky

brains


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hippy

Brands


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya Fraggles, how are you ?

sander


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I am good thanks. Have been teaching my mum how to use the internet so not using my laptop as she has old modem and no wireless and the slowness and pain of using has led to me avoiding it! Mentally OK. How about yourself? Am also trying to study ... still.

Sanded


----------



## keeley ;-)

handed


----------



## livity k

banded


----------



## HippyChicky

bonded


----------



## Fraggles

banded


----------



## HippyChicky

landed

i'm good fraggles just wish it was next Tuesday already


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

i have been away from the thread so will be heading for a catch up - is that when you dr?

lauded


----------



## livity k

ladled


----------



## lyns76

labled


----------



## keeley ;-)

we had banded twice.

balled


----------



## Fraggles

bailed


----------



## keeley ;-)

tailed


----------



## Fraggles

hailed


----------



## livity k

nailed


----------



## Fraggles

sailed


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

jailed


----------



## livity k

failed


----------



## HippyChicky

flaked


----------



## mollymittens

flakes


----------



## keeley ;-)

lakers


----------



## livity k

bakers


----------



## mollymittens

bakery


----------



## keeley ;-)

cakery


----------



## Rhib

fakery


----------



## keeley ;-)

fakers


----------



## Fraggles

flakes


----------



## HippyChicky

flukes


----------



## lyns76

flutes


----------



## Fraggles

fleets


----------



## keeley ;-)

sleets


----------



## Fraggles

slates


----------



## HippyChicky

plates


----------



## keeley ;-)

planes


----------



## Fraggles

staple


----------



## HippyChicky

plants


----------



## keeley ;-)

planet


----------



## lyns76

planes


----------



## Fraggles

staple


----------



## keeley ;-)

maples


----------



## Fraggles

pleats


----------



## livity k

cleats


----------



## HippyChicky

cleans


----------



## livity k

clears


----------



## keeley ;-)

realls


----------



## Fraggles

alters


----------



## kellyjayne

afters


----------



## livity k

father


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

lather


----------



## livity k

rather


----------



## keeley ;-)

rafter


----------



## Fraggles

farted


----------



## livity k

farter- keep the theme


----------



## lyns76

barter


----------



## Fraggles

baster


----------



## lyns76

faster


----------



## Fraggles

fasted


----------



## livity k

basted


----------



## Fraggles

casted


----------



## livity k

carted


----------



## Fraggles

cartel


----------



## HippyChicky

retail


----------



## kellyjayne

retain


----------



## Fraggles

winter


----------



## daisy22

Intern


----------



## keeley ;-)

tenner


----------



## livity k

tennor


----------



## Fraggles

rotten


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

rotted


----------



## Fraggles

detour


----------



## mollymittens

Girls,
u seem to have lost the plot on the game.....few post back someone has wrote retain and then someome after has wrote winter......is it just me or is this wrong...i though we had just to change a letter not rescamble the letters?


----------



## keeley ;-)

you can do both


----------



## Fraggles

The beauty of this board is that we are flexible! Mollymittens when I first saw someone do it I thought I had lost the plot too but now I know


----------



## mollymittens

so we can change a letter and scramble the letters to make a word x


----------



## Fraggles

Yep you got it


----------



## Rhib

Ah ha, now I get it too! 

routes


----------



## Fraggles

Rhib what a delightful pic.


stored


----------



## kellyjayne

scored


----------



## Fraggles

crowed


----------



## Rhib

Thank you Fraggles   

doctor


----------



## keeley ;-)

rooted

thought i would get us rolling again lol


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tooted


----------



## keeley ;-)

that was fast   

sooted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

booted


----------



## kellyjayne

hooted


----------



## HippyChicky

hooked


----------



## livity k

looked


----------



## kellyjayne

booked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

cooked


----------



## HippyChicky

locked


----------



## livity k

rocked


----------



## HippyChicky

rocket


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

locket


----------



## kellyjayne

socket


----------



## livity k

pocket


----------



## kellyjayne

packet


----------



## livity k

racket


----------



## Fraggles

tracks


----------



## keeley ;-)

tricks


----------



## Fraggles

had to do it pricks


----------



## livity k

cricks


----------



## keeley ;-)

crocks


----------



## HippyChicky

cracks


----------



## Fraggles

cranks


----------



## livity k

cranky


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rankly


----------



## livity k

rankle


----------



## XxMichellexX

cankle


----------



## Fraggles

candle


----------



## Yangsam

Dances


----------



## Fraggles

lances


----------



## Yangsam

ankles


----------



## Fraggles

snake


----------



## livity k

snakes- you lost a letter there Fraggles!


----------



## keeley ;-)

shakes


----------



## Fraggles

thanks livity


shades


----------



## Yangsam

shapes


----------



## Fraggles

pushes


----------



## Yangsam

phases


----------



## Fraggles

chases


----------



## livity k

search


----------



## Fraggles

starch


----------



## HippyChicky

chairs


----------



## Margot and Jerry

chains


----------



## Fraggles

casing


----------



## livity k

facing


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

lacing


----------



## Fraggles

pacing


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

racing


----------



## HippyChicky

raking


----------



## kellyjayne

making


----------



## Fraggles

mating


----------



## kellyjayne

hating


----------



## HippyChicky

things


----------



## Fraggles

string


----------



## HippyChicky

strong


----------



## livity k

stoner


----------



## Fraggles

stoned


----------



## livity k

denote


----------



## Fraggles

vented


----------



## HippyChicky

dented


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hippy


intend


----------



## amethyst_uk

tendon


----------



## kellyjayne

denote


----------



## HippyChicky

tender


----------



## livity k

tenner


----------



## Fraggles

rented


----------



## livity k

tented


----------



## Fraggles

tinted


----------



## Yangsam

Intend


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Tendon


----------



## Yangsam

donate


----------



## Margot and Jerry

notate


----------



## Yangsam

Attend


----------



## BABY2

pretend


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ah P, I see you've sneaked an extra letter in there too?


----------



## BABY2

can I claim being illiterate in this one? I don't know what the object of the game is


----------



## Fraggles

I'll go back to attend then and make dental


----------



## kellyjayne

mental


----------



## Fraggles

rental


----------



## HippyChicky

banter


----------



## kellyjayne

banker


----------



## Fraggles

bunker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

lunker


----------



## HippyChicky

lunger


----------



## keeley ;-)

lunged


----------



## Margot and Jerry

longed


----------



## Fraggles

dangle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

angler


----------



## Fraggles

bangle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bungle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

buggle


----------



## livity k

boggle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

gobble


----------



## livity k

gabble


----------



## Fraggles

gamble


----------



## livity k

gambol


----------



## Margot and Jerry

god, that's a hard one Livity


----------



## livity k

I know sorry- I leave it to other people when I can't do it!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

so will I then


----------



## Fraggles

So funny I saw Livity's word too and the first time I saw it simply left the thread.    Now for a second time.


----------



## livity k

if its any help I'm stuck too- might set DH a challenge!


----------



## livity k

i had a brainwave

logjam !!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hooray, we're up & running again.


----------



## Fraggles

Are we really so who is changing the letter for logjam then? Not me I am passing on that too.


----------



## livity k

I agree even though it was my suggestion it doesn't get us much further....


----------



## livity k

we could go back to gamble and then 

ramble?


----------



## HippyChicky

blames


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blazes


----------



## daisy22

Blazer


----------



## keeley ;-)

blaker


----------



## livity k

bakery


----------



## keeley ;-)

fakery


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

cakery


----------



## keeley ;-)

creaks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

freaks


----------



## Fraggles

flakes


----------



## keeley ;-)

flames.

we seem to be going round in a circle lol


----------



## keeley ;-)

daisy something went wrong there hon lol


----------



## Fraggles

flares


----------



## livity k

glares


----------



## Margot and Jerry

gnarls


----------



## HippyChicky

rasing


----------



## livity k

rating


----------



## HippyChicky

tiring


----------



## livity k

tiling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

filing - sorry my brain couldn't think of anything more advanced than that!


----------



## lyns76

flings x


----------



## HippyChicky

slings


----------



## livity k

slinks


----------



## Fraggles

blinks


----------



## daisy22

blanks

(sorry about my last post- i think i had used quick reply but i wasn't on the last page )


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

clanks


----------



## livity k

cranks 

( and I got a   this morning- still in shock!!!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Woohoo!!!! HUGE congratulations livity!      

franks


----------



## keeley ;-)

*livity k huge congratulations  *

flanks


----------



## livity k

flunks

and thanks for the congrats!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

clunks


----------



## livity k

chunks


----------



## daisy22

CHUCKS

Livity, many congratulations hun!!!


----------



## lyns76

congrats Livity !!!! xx

Clucks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

clicks

Livity Congrats on your BFP


----------



## Fraggles

clocks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

chocks


----------



## livity k

shocks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

shucks


----------



## Fraggles

chucks


----------



## livity k

chicks


----------



## Fraggles

******


----------



## HippyChicky

clinks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

blinks


----------



## HippyChicky

blinds


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Clocks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

?


----------



## Fraggles

Margot have you been on the drink again?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I blame the sun!   sorry - think I replied to something a few posts back


----------



## Margot and Jerry

how about Blends?


----------



## daisy22

Blinds


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

blades


----------



## Fraggles

stable


----------



## daisy22

TABLES


----------



## livity k

tablet


----------



## Fraggles

bleats


----------



## livity k

pleats


----------



## Margot and Jerry

plaits


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

plates


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cleats


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

cheats


----------



## Fraggles

charts


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay, how about 'sharts' - for anyone that's seen "Along Came Polly"     

please let me have it, mods


----------



## livity k

haven't seen film but go for it, 

shards


----------



## livity k

masher


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Basher


----------



## livity k

bashed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dished


----------



## HippyChicky

wished


----------



## Fraggles

showed


----------



## HippyChicky

shower


----------



## daisy22

MOWERS


----------



## HippyChicky

rowers


----------



## daisy22

flower


----------



## Fraggles

flowed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

flawed


----------



## daisy22

glares


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

flares


----------



## livity k

flames


----------



## HippyChicky

blames


----------



## Margot and Jerry

measle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

weasle


----------



## livity k

easles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sealed


----------



## livity k

seared


----------



## Margot and Jerry

raised


----------



## livity k

dasher


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hashed


----------



## Fraggles

bashed


----------



## kellyjayne

washed


----------



## Fraggles

have we had lashed?


----------



## livity k

passed


----------



## Fraggles

peed   

Quickly moderated - before anyone says I haven't changed the word by one letter. Insert an I at a given space and you will get a word equivalent to peed


----------



## livity k

I get you Fraggles,   

Missed


----------



## HippyChicky

issued


----------



## livity k

tissue


----------



## Fraggles

sister


----------



## Margot and Jerry

relist


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tilers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slicer


----------



## daisy22

slider


----------



## Margot and Jerry

glider


----------



## livity k

glided


----------



## Fraggles

DIDDLE


----------



## daisy22

fiddle


----------



## Fraggles

faddle


----------



## HippyChicky

paddle


----------



## Fraggles

puddle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

piddle


----------



## Fraggles

have we had riddle?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I think we've had several words several times over     so I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## Fraggles

muddle


----------



## livity k

huddle


----------



## Fraggles

cuddle


----------



## livity k

coddle


----------



## HippyChicky

loaded


----------



## livity k

landed


----------



## HippyChicky

dander


----------



## livity k

pander


----------



## Fraggles

errand


----------



## HippyChicky

dreary


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dreamy


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

creamy


----------



## Fraggles

scream


----------



## HippyChicky

creaks


----------



## livity k

croaks


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cloaks


----------



## livity k

clocks


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cockle


----------



## livity k

cackle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tackle


----------



## Fraggles

lacked


----------



## livity k

lackey ?


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

laquer


----------



## Fraggles

equals


----------



## daisy22

sequal


----------



## Fraggles

sequel


----------



## daisy22

quells (?)


----------



## Fraggles

squall


----------



## daisy22

quails


----------



## Fraggles

quills


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

spills


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Mrs Owen - isn't that changing 2 letters (q & u)? Or am I being


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Think you can change more than one letter....Is that right ladies

Mrs O


----------



## livity k

Sorry Mrs O-- I think it is one at a time!!


----------



## NattyT

quilts


----------



## livity k

quints ( short for quiptuplets??)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

has someone been looking in their dictionary Livity?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

quirts - yep, I *have* been looking in the dictionary!  

or even squirt - that's a bit easier isn't it?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

forgot to ask Livity - have you had your first scan yet? If not, I hope the wait isn't driving you too doolally


----------



## livity k

actually quints was a hopeful guess! 

Scan is on the 9th- so am quite nervous- but do feel knackered and a bit queasy so that's a bit comforting...thanks for asking,  anyway

squint


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Aw not too long to wait - hope it goes brilliantly for you!

unites


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hooray - got rid of that pesky 'q' - please don't reintroduce it


----------



## daisy22

auntie


----------



## Margot and Jerry

untape (have I just made that word up?)


----------



## daisy22

Not sure! LOL!



patent


----------



## livity k

potent


----------



## daisy22

potter


----------



## HippyChicky

patter


----------



## livity k

matter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ratted


----------



## Fraggles

stared


----------



## livity k

stated


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slated


----------



## KimC

elated


----------



## Margot and Jerry

teased


----------



## daisy22

teaser


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rested


----------



## livity k

tested


----------



## Margot and Jerry

testes


----------



## daisy22

resets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

resist


----------



## daisy22

exist


----------



## Margot and Jerry

daisy - think you've lost a letter there   I blame the madness of the 2ww - fingers crossed for test day!


----------



## daisy22

Oh sorry LOL!!

How about exists


----------



## Fraggles

taxies


----------



## KimC

taxied (think is's a word!!)


----------



## Fraggles

exited


----------



## KimC

Edited! x


----------



## Fraggles

tidied


----------



## livity k

tidier


----------



## daisy22

dieter


----------



## Fraggles

dieted


----------



## daisy22

tidied


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tidies (have we already had that?)


----------



## KimC

Studies


----------



## Margot and Jerry

studios


----------



## Fraggles

Have we added a letter?


----------



## livity k

think so lets go back to 

studio


----------



## Fraggles

eek  i can't think


----------



## livity k

odious

any good fraggles??


----------



## Fraggles

oh my that's impressive and you are very clever

odours


----------



## daisy22

soured


----------



## livity k

source


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

course


----------



## livity k

coarse


----------



## daisy22

crates


----------



## Fraggles

scrape


----------



## KimC

Grapes - sorry about adding a letter before   xx


----------



## Fraggles

drapes


Kim no probs thought I was confused


----------



## daisy22

parade


----------



## Fraggles

parode


----------



## livity k

parody


----------



## Margot and Jerry

drapey? As in something that drapes a bit


----------



## daisy22

prayed


----------



## livity k

prayer


----------



## daisy22

replay


----------



## Margot and Jerry

layers


----------



## daisy22

slayed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

swayed


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

spayed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

spaced


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

placed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

placid


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

flacid


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ew! what a picture I now have in my head


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Hahahaha sorry


----------



## Margot and Jerry

no worries   but it's a tricky word to change


----------



## Fraggles

next ....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

after you Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

LOL - I  think we should bat it back to Mrs O to change a letter in flacid and make it into a new word.


Mrs O - can you hear us.


----------



## KimC

Could only come up with placid and that's were FLACID came from..... so no better Im afraid!


----------



## Fraggles

ok you can thank me for this but you can google the word


flaced


----------



## daisy22

flaged


----------



## Margot and Jerry

flayed

OMG - where are you finding your words from girls?


----------



## daisy22

played


----------



## livity k

player- 

had sat out for a bit while flacid was resolved- vividly remember reading Jilly Cooper aged 13 and looking up flacid in the dictionary- education via bonkbuster


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

slayer....sorry ladies was at work during all of that...I live in Alaska USA so 9hrs behind you all


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slaver


----------



## Fraggles

reveal


----------



## Margot and Jerry

revile


----------



## Fraggles

revels


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sleeve


----------



## Fraggles

we've not had leaves have we?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

valets


----------



## Yangsam

Slaves


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slates


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

plates


----------



## Fraggles

bleats


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blasts


----------



## Fraggles

beasts


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

feasts


----------



## Fraggles

facets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Cadets


----------



## Fraggles

traced


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Stared


----------



## Fraggles

teared


----------



## Margot and Jerry

darted


----------



## Fraggles

ranted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

panted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ranter


----------



## Fraggles

retain


----------



## HippyChicky

trains


----------



## Fraggles

brains


----------



## sexybabe

strain


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Stalin - can you have names?


----------



## Fraggles

paints


----------



## livity k

points


----------



## Margot and Jerry

instep


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

stipen


----------



## Yangsam

prints


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sprint


----------



## daisy22

splint


----------



## Fraggles

tulips


----------



## Margot and Jerry

spoilt


----------



## livity k

spoils


----------



## Yangsam

fossil


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lissom - but only because I searched the dictionary! 

late 18th C version of lithesome apparently! If you were interested


----------



## Flow13

smiles - I took away the 'o' and added the 'e'.


----------



## livity k

smites


----------



## Margot and Jerry

steams


----------



## KimC

Smarts


----------



## livity k

starts


----------



## KimC

Struts


----------



## livity k

strums


----------



## KimC

Scrums


----------



## livity k

scrams


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cramps


----------



## KimC

Clamps


----------



## Fraggles

clumps


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

plumps


----------



## Fraggles

plumes


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

flumes


----------



## KimC

Flumps!!! It's a word in my dictionary honest!!


----------



## HippyChicky

slumps


----------



## Fraggles

slurps


----------



## HippyChicky

spurts


----------



## Fraggles

straps


----------



## daisy22

sparks


----------



## Fraggles

scraps - a bit like how england are playing now or would that read crap


----------



## kellyjayne

scrape


----------



## Margot and Jerry

creeps


----------



## Fraggles

pacers


----------



## kellyjayne

racers


----------



## Fraggles

ravers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pavers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

wavers


----------



## livity k

waters


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

paters


----------



## Fraggles

pleats


----------



## Margot and Jerry

plaits


----------



## livity k

paints


----------



## Margot and Jerry

taints


----------



## Fraggles

stints


----------



## livity k

stunts


----------



## Flow13

sutton


----------



## livity k

mutton


----------



## KimC

button


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bouton (sorry had to cheat a little & use the dictionary)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh, am I allowed to play with myself (so to speak!   )?

boston


----------



## Avon Queen

it will make you blind   

biston

( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biston)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Avon Queen said:


> it will make you blind


Doesn't that only apply to men/boys?  

Piston


----------



## Flow13

Tipton (if place names are allowed). x


----------



## livity k

tiptoe


----------



## Margot and Jerry

potter


----------



## livity k

otters


----------



## Fraggles

hotter


----------



## KimC

Hatter (is that a word?)


----------



## livity k

yes as in "the mad hatter!" 

matter


----------



## Fraggles

latter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

litter


----------



## Fraggles

bitter - what i might be if none of my embies make it to et on saturday


----------



## livity k

fitter, 

what I hope your embies will be getting fraggles, really good luck for ET


----------



## Fraggles

fatter - what i am getting with every day I am in brno


----------



## Margot and Jerry

natter - what you do on here Fraggles, whilst you're out in Brno (good luck!)


----------



## Fraggles

batter - that's what us reprofit girls do to interlopers on our thread who are trying to find dirt on our clinic when there ain't done. We've had a soap opera today and let me tell you, it's not wise to mess with a bunch of hormonal women


----------



## Margot and Jerry

matter

hmmm sounds like strange things have been going on, on the Reprofit thread then - are the mods intercepting? x


----------



## livity k

matted


----------



## Fraggles

Yep mods sorted it but we think a pesky journalist may have signed up yesterday and may have been trying to get a story - may be wrong - but she kept bumping up her post on about 4 reprofit threads. 

malted what my cat does - leaving all her hair on my bed!! Yuk.


----------



## livity k

salted


----------



## Fraggles

halted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

halter


----------



## Fraggles

realty


----------



## Flow13

really


----------



## Fraggles

taller


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

faller


----------



## Margot and Jerry

falter


----------



## livity k

relates


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh you sneaky sneaker Livity - you popped in an extra letter   

I'll take it you mean relate

so I'll change it to

rebate


----------



## livity k

Thanks M&J! I obviously had a not counting moment! 

boater


----------



## Margot and Jerry

haha - don't apologise - I had to read it and count it myself a few times   

banter


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

panter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

are you?    

canter (clippoty-clop, clippoty-clop)


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Why yes I am


----------



## Margot and Jerry

eek!


----------



## Fraggles

caster


----------



## livity k

baster


----------



## KimC

Basted


----------



## Fraggles

fasted - what I had to do before EC this week


----------



## KimC

Farted - sorry to lower the tone ladies!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

i wouldn't expect anything less.


carted


----------



## KimC

Carved


----------



## Margot and Jerry

KimC said:


> Farted - sorry to lower the tone ladies!!!!


probably what Fraggles is doing lots of if she's on the old bottom bullets 

Cavers


----------



## Fraggles

LOL now I am on the fanny bullets - 6 of em a day - its like a volcano erupting in my knickers 3 times a day 

caters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

what a classy lady   

racers


----------



## Fraggles

ooh shucks margot thank you for those kind words


----------



## Margot and Jerry

anytime


----------



## Fraggles

scream


----------



## Margot and Jerry

creamy


----------



## KimC

Dreamy - how Im feeling after EC today!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hope it went brilliantly well Kim and you'll have sweet.........

dreams


----------



## livity k

creams


----------



## Fraggles

smears - like the cream round my mouth at the moment as I am eating my caramel and cream slice.


----------



## KimC

Smarts

Yep went brilliantly 14 little eggs!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Woohoo! Fab news!

Starts


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

straps


----------



## Fraggles

strops


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

strips


----------



## Fraggles

prints


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sprint


----------



## Fraggles

spring


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

string


----------



## Fraggles

strung


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sprung


----------



## Fraggles

prunes


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pruned


----------



## Fraggles

ruined


----------



## livity k

turned


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tender


----------



## Flow13

bender


----------



## livity k

sender


----------



## Fraggles

rended


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dented


----------



## KimC

Vented


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Denver


----------



## Fraggles

vended


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

vented


----------



## livity k

netted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

petted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

potted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

dotted


----------



## livity k

jotted


----------



## Fraggles

jutted


----------



## livity k

gutted


----------



## Fraggles

gutter


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

putter


----------



## livity k

punter


----------



## Fraggles

repent


----------



## livity k

resent

good luck for tomorrow Fraggles- or is it sat? anyway thinking of you


----------



## Fraggles

Sat thanks Livity


screen


----------



## livity k

screed


----------



## Fraggles

seared


----------



## livity k

feared


----------



## Flow13

farmed


----------



## livity k

harmed


----------



## Fraggles

marked


----------



## KimC

Parked


----------



## Fraggles

paired


----------



## Flow13

draped


----------



## KimC

Prayed


----------



## Fraggles

frayed


----------



## KimC

Framed


----------



## Fraggles

ƒlamed


----------



## Flow13

flames


----------



## KimC

Flakes


----------



## livity k

flukes


----------



## Fraggles

flumes


----------



## KimC

Flames


----------



## livity k

blames


----------



## KimC

Blades


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

ladels


----------



## Fraggles

labels


----------



## KimC

Bagels


----------



## livity k

bugles


----------



## Fraggles

bungle


----------



## livity k

bundle


----------



## Fraggles

blonde


----------



## Yangsam

double


----------



## Fraggles

blouse


----------



## Yangsam

Usable


----------



## Fraggles

tables


----------



## Yangsam

BATTLE


----------



## Fraggles

rattle


----------



## Yangsam

turtle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Letter


----------



## Fraggles

retell


----------



## Yangsam

Taller


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

baller


----------



## livity k

ballet


----------



## Fraggles

tablet


----------



## livity k

tables


----------



## Avon Queen

fables


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

lables


----------



## Fraggles

cables


----------



## Flow13

stable


----------



## KimC

Tables


----------



## Flow13

tablet


----------



## KimC

Ballet


----------



## Fraggles

bullet


----------



## larkles

battle


----------



## KimC

Rattle


----------



## livity k

taller


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

baller


----------



## KimC

Ramble


----------



## Skybreeze

Rumble


----------



## livity k

bumble


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tumble
I GOT A BFP today


----------



## livity k

Hooray for you Mrs O!! 

mumble,


----------



## KimC

Humble

Congratulations again for your BFP xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

fumble


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bumble


----------



## Fraggles

Christina congrats on your bfp. Had bumble about 3 or 4 posts back.


----------



## Flow13

bubble. x


----------



## Fraggles

babble


----------



## KimC

Bauble


----------



## Fraggles

unable


----------



## livity k

usable


----------



## Fraggles

blames


----------



## Angels4Me

flames


----------



## KimC

Flakes


----------



## Fraggles

flanks


----------



## Angels4Me

Blanks


----------



## Fraggles

blinks


----------



## Angels4Me

slinks


----------



## Fraggles

clinks


----------



## Angels4Me

clicks


----------



## Fraggles

chicks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

chucks


----------



## Angels4Me

Shucks


----------



## Rachel

shacks


----------



## Fraggles

snacks


----------



## Angels4Me

snakes


----------



## Fraggles

hate hate hate snakes - only good for handbags - I apologise to all vegetarians for my insensitivity

shakes


----------



## Angels4Me

do you hate peeps who born in years of the snake   

shapes


----------



## Rachel

I was born in a monkey year so am ok!!

shaper


----------



## Angels4Me

yeh they go with ......ha ha. my bro's a monkey and we get on....monkeys are fun

shaker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

*shaked*


----------



## Rachel

shades


----------



## Angels4Me

shaved


----------



## waterlily241

a trouble ...

shared


xxx


----------



## KimC

Shares


----------



## keeley ;-)

shards


----------



## KimC

Sharks.... Hi Keeley!


----------



## keeley ;-)

sharps.......... hello my bestie


----------



## Rachel

spares


----------



## Margot and Jerry

spaces


----------



## Rachel

pacers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

scrape


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Mrs O - HUGE congratulations on your BFP!   

crepes


----------



## daisy22

creeps


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sparce


----------



## daisy22

scarce


----------



## Fraggles

arches


----------



## keeley ;-)

arched


----------



## daisy22

breach


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bleach


----------



## Fraggles

chapel


----------



## Margot and Jerry

apache


----------



## Flow13

preach


----------



## KimC

breach


----------



## fflower

breath


----------



## Fraggles

threat


----------



## livity k

thread


----------



## Fraggles

harder


----------



## waterlily241

adhere


----------



## KimC

Reader


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dreary


----------



## KimC

Dreamy


----------



## Margot and Jerry

creamy


----------



## KimC

Creams

BTW - I got my BFP yesterday! So happy xx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

scream

Congrats on your BFP


----------



## waterlily241

crease

kimc - congrats on BFP!


----------



## fflower

create


----------



## Margot and Jerry

BIG congratulations KimC   

relate


----------



## fflower

neater

congrats Kim C!


----------



## KimC

Beater

Thanks ladies - on   xx


----------



## livity k

heater 

Congrats KimC!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Easter


----------



## kellyjayne

Faster

Kimc & Mrs o wants a baby - huge congrats on your 's


----------



## Fraggles

stearn


----------



## Margot and Jerry

strand


----------



## Fraggles

drains


----------



## waterlily241

brains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

braids


----------



## Fraggles

brands


----------



## Flow13

brains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

drains


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

strain


----------



## KimC

Trains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

grains


----------



## livity k

groans


----------



## Fraggles

ranges


----------



## KimC

Ranger


----------



## Margot and Jerry

danger


----------



## KimC

Dancer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lancer


----------



## KimC

Lanced


----------



## Margot and Jerry

like a lovely big boil?   

cancel


----------



## livity k

cancer

sorry horrid one to bring up


----------



## KimC

Cancel


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ha ha Kim - deja vu



Margot and Jerry said:


> like a lovely big boil?
> 
> cancel


lancet


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

lanced


----------



## livity k

dancer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

candle


----------



## KimC

Handle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hansel (& Gretel   )


----------



## Fraggles

PANELS


----------



## KimC

Planks


----------



## Fraggles

SPANKS


----------



## KimC

Sparks!

Kinky Fraggles!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Sparse


----------



## Fraggles

drapes


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Grapes


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

graped


----------



## Fraggles

depart


----------



## Margot and Jerry

deport


----------



## livity k

depots


----------



## KimC

Depths


----------



## Margot and Jerry

thesps (as in a couple of thespians)


----------



## waterlily241

phases


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

phased


----------



## livity k

chased


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

chaser


----------



## waterlily241

archer


----------



## Fraggles

cherry


----------



## livity k

cheery


----------



## waterlily241

cheers


----------



## livity k

chores


----------



## Margot and Jerry

whores   (sorry)


----------



## Fraggles

Margot I wouldn't have expected anything less

throes (as in the throes of passion)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ditto Fraggles   

heroes


----------



## fflower

sheer


----------



## Fraggles

We lost a letter - I need to have some new words on the boards not the same old ones going round so I am making an executive decision and choosing a random one in the hope of having a fresh bunch of words

shired


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh get you Fraggles, getting all executive on us!   

shored


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

shared


----------



## kellyjayne

scared


----------



## Fraggles

carved


----------



## HippyChicky

curved


----------



## Fraggles

ruched


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cherub


----------



## Fraggles

breach


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

breath


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wreath


----------



## KimC

Threat


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Treaty


----------



## Fraggles

stayer


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

slayer


----------



## Fraggles

replay


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

player


----------



## livity k

layers


----------



## Fraggles

slayed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yields


----------



## livity k

daily's


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sailed


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bailed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bawled


----------



## KimC

Bawler


----------



## Raine290871

lawyer


----------



## KimC

Really


----------



## waterlily241

relays


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

delays


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Mrs Owen - was just posting lawyer   

ok, back to the drawing board


----------



## Margot and Jerry

decays


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

decals...Not Owen...Its O'Brien


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oops - sorry!

scales


----------



## livity k

scares


----------



## Margot and Jerry

reacts


----------



## KimC

Scream


----------



## Margot and Jerry

crates


----------



## KimC

Craves


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

braves


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ravers


----------



## livity k

wavers


----------



## KimC

Savers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

verses


----------



## waterlily241

versus


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

serves


----------



## ccarter020208

nerves


----------



## livity k

server


----------



## Margot and Jerry

severe


----------



## pinkbabe

revere


----------



## Fraggles

revert


----------



## pinkbabe

reverb


----------



## Fraggles

braver


----------



## Margot and Jerry

verbal


----------



## Fraggles

belate


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

relate


----------



## pinkbabe

retake


----------



## Fraggles

tanker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

banker


----------



## livity k

avoiding the obvious  

hanker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmm, now I could think of a good one to go next seeing as Livity is avoiding it, but I'd probably get banned     

so

hankie


----------



## Fraggles

Margot can you give me a clue I can't figure out what you mean?


----------



## Fraggles

handie


----------



## ccarter020208

handle


----------



## KimC

Dangle


----------



## livity k

bangle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Beagle


----------



## Fraggles

league


----------



## Margot and Jerry

legume


----------



## Raine290871

Deluge


----------



## livity k

deluxe


----------



## Margot and Jerry

eluded


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

delude


----------



## waterlily241

puddle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

muddle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Middle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

fiddle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lidded


----------



## Fraggles

kidded


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ridded


----------



## Fraggles

prided


----------



## Margot and Jerry

riddle


----------



## KimC

Fiddle!!


----------



## Fraggles

piddle


----------



## Angels4Me

puddle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

muddle


----------



## waterlily241

huddle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

hurdle


----------



## Fraggles

curdle


----------



## KimC

Cuddle


----------



## pinkbabe

Puddle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

puddle was used 2 times on the last page


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooops didnt see that   

Cuddly, hows that?


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

cruddy


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmmm not sure about anyone else, but I'm struggling with this one!


----------



## KimC

Found one

Scuddy

Means to run or pass over something quickly ??!


----------



## Raine290871

like a missile(?)

umm 

cuddly !!!!


----------



## livity k

cuddly was used 2 posts back! its getting tricky


----------



## Raine290871

hmmm just realised that - thought it was too easy!!!! ha ha


----------



## Fraggles

puddly


----------



## ccarter020208

piddly


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay, we cheated a bit with carrying on from cuddly again, but hey ho!   


diddly


----------



## Raine290871

diddle


----------



## KimC

Doddle


----------



## Raine290871

Molded


----------



## Margot and Jerry

melded


----------



## livity k

melted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dement - it's what this game does to you!


----------



## livity k

minted- what we all wish we were!


----------



## KimC

Misted

It's twins BTW!!!


----------



## livity k

mister

Congrats!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh Wow! Congratulations Kim!    

sister


----------



## ccarter020208

sitter


----------



## KimC

Resist

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

resets


----------



## KimC

Stress


----------



## ccarter020208

resits (took me a while that one lol)


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

steers


----------



## livity k

stores


----------



## Margot and Jerry

scores


----------



## Raine290871

recess


----------



## Margot and Jerry

scares


----------



## Raine290871

scream


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dreams


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

stream


----------



## KimC

Streak


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

freaks


----------



## Raine290871

skater


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Slater - as in Stacey or Cat or any ovvers innit


----------



## KimC

Lather


----------



## ccarter020208

halted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Deaths - sorry


----------



## ccarter020208

sheath (lol)


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

health


----------



## Fraggles

wealth


----------



## Raine290871

happiness.... oh no - sorry - wrong game.. ha ha

lethal


----------



## Margot and Jerry

thrall


----------



## pinkbabe

thrill


----------



## KimC

Shrill


----------



## Margot and Jerry

grills


----------



## Flow13

grails


----------



## livity k

sailor


----------



## waterlily241

tailor


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tailer


----------



## livity k

tailed


----------



## pinkbabe

retail


----------



## livity k

relate


----------



## pinkbabe

rebate


----------



## ccarter020208

beaten


----------



## Margot and Jerry

neaten


----------



## KimC

Tenant


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tanner


----------



## KimC

Banner


----------



## Margot and Jerry

banter


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

batter


----------



## livity k

butter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nutter


----------



## Fraggles

hello 

natter

What I am not doing a lot of cos I should be writing a dissertation


----------



## livity k

nature

Good luck with dissertation- what's it about?


----------



## Fraggles

thanks livity 

stress in the work place

mature


----------



## pinkbabe

Manure


----------



## Fraggles

unmade (my bed)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

maiden


----------



## livity k

midden

( medieval rubbish tip)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh get you!    

ridden


----------



## pinkbabe

hidden (sorry for the obvious)


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bidden


----------



## KimC

Binned


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Nibbed


----------



## KimC

Ribbed


----------



## pinkbabe

rubbed


----------



## Fraggles

burned


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Bender


----------



## Fraggles

sender


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Tensed


----------



## livity k

sensed


----------



## Flow13

messed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

missed


----------



## ccarter020208

demist (de-mist) (is that allowed lol?)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I don't see why not?

mister


----------



## KimC

Stream


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Steamy


----------



## KimC

Steams


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stamps


----------



## livity k

stomps


----------



## KimC

Strops


----------



## ccarter020208

sporty


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sports


----------



## ccarter020208

storys


----------



## Margot and Jerry

storey (as in a level of a high rise building)


----------



## pinkbabe

stores


----------



## KimC

Storks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

stroke


----------



## pinkbabe

strike


----------



## ccarter020208

tricks


----------



## pinkbabe

trucks


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tracks


----------



## pinkbabe

cracks


----------



## pinkbabe

ive blown you some bubbles Carter to get you going    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

croaks (gribbet)


----------



## livity k

cloaks


----------



## Margot and Jerry

locals


----------



## KimC

Vocals


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Slovak


----------



## Fraggles

koalas


----------



## ccarter020208

thanks for the bubbles pinkbabe xxx

am stuck on this one...koalas has got me


----------



## ccarter020208

alaska (is that allowed as its a place?) couldnt think of another one x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

I live there so I think it is a good one


----------



## Margot and Jerry

*akasha* - but I had to look in the dictionary 

it's from Sanskrit & means a supposed universal etheric field in which a record of past events is imprinted 

sorry - I was mucho stucko

x


----------



## livity k

shakra


----------



## pinkbabe

shaker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

hacker


----------



## livity k

hacked


----------



## ccarter020208

sacked


----------



## pinkbabe

sucked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sucker


----------



## pinkbabe

sicker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ticker


----------



## pinkbabe

bicker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bikers


----------



## Fraggles

cakes anyone?

bakers


----------



## pinkbabe

ooh dont tempt me Faggles   


banker


----------



## Fraggles

banker? are you offering - I am single and will take an employed banker   





ranked


----------



## pinkbabe

hilarious Fraggles 

tanked


----------



## Fraggles

*anked


apologies moderator but thought I would save you a job and do the moderating for you


----------



## pinkbabe

Desperately Seeking of the UK aka Fraggles said:


> *anked
> 
> apologies moderator but thought I would save you a job and do the moderating for you


 i was itching to do that one before when it could have been @anker, i am giggling now!


----------



## pinkbabe

banked


----------



## Fraggles

yanked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Desperately Seeking of the UK aka Fraggles said:


> yanked


hmm - kind of linked with *anked again isn't it?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yankee


----------



## ccarter020208

yanker.... kind of linked again lol


----------



## Fraggles

are we word associations?

hanker


----------



## Raine290871

hawker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

walker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

talker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

talked


----------



## KimC

Dilate


----------



## ccarter020208

plated


----------



## Fraggles

elated - what i'll be when i get a bfp .....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

We'll be for you too  

Leaded


----------



## Fraggles

pealed


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

peeled


----------



## Fraggles

keeled


----------



## ccarter020208

leaked


----------



## Fraggles

leased


----------



## livity k

sailed


----------



## cardi

liaise


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sailer - as in a sailing ship, rather than a sailor


----------



## ccarter020208

raised


----------



## Margot and Jerry

arisen


----------



## ccarter020208

raisin


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rising


----------



## ccarter020208

singer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

singed


----------



## Raine290871

resign


----------



## Margot and Jerry

resins


----------



## Raine290871

noises


----------



## ccarter020208

sensai (as in karate lol)


----------



## Raine290871

assent


----------



## KimC

Tenses


----------



## pinkbabe

nestle


----------



## livity k

steely


----------



## pinkbabe

styles


----------



## ccarter020208

steals


----------



## pinkbabe

sleets


----------



## ccarter020208

sheets


----------



## pinkbabe

sheats (sheat fish)


----------



## livity k

cheats


----------



## KimC

Sheath


----------



## pinkbabe

health


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

wealth


----------



## Margot and Jerry

OMG - congratulations on the twins! Just noticed your ticker!

x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Thanks


----------



## ccarter020208

thawed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

thread


----------



## Heluerto

tread


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oops - lost a letter there, H


----------



## Heluerto

ah, new to this game, thought as the first word in the thread was only four letters long (bath) that the 'change' of letter could also be an addition or removal of a letter - hense I removed one....

....but if thats all wrong how about.....

treads


----------



## ccarter020208

stream


----------



## Fraggles

market


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

marked


----------



## Fraggles

darken


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

harken


----------



## ccarter020208

harden


----------



## cardi

endear


----------



## Fraggles

barked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

thought you could only change one letter


----------



## Fraggles

oops I'll have another go



sander


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bander...I did it it once too


----------



## Fraggles

bender Mrs O do you have that term in the US?

It means going out on a big P*ss up aka lash - do you understand those terms?


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tender...We go on benders here to fraggles   

CHristina


----------



## Fraggles

Mrs O didn't know if it is one of those UK words that translates into a rude worde in American.

render


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mender


----------



## Heluerto

mended


----------



## Margot and Jerry

minded


----------



## Heluerto

denied


----------



## Margot and Jerry

denier


----------



## KimC

Render


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Desperately Seeking of the UK aka Fraggles said:


> Mrs O didn't know if it is one of those UK words that translates into a rude worde in American.
> 
> render


had that one not long ago Kim


----------



## KimC

Oh rubbish, didn't spot it! I had a word for denied, but you pipped me to the post!

Ok, Rented!


----------



## Heluerto

Ranted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

KimC said:


> Oh rubbish, didn't spot it! I had a word for denied, but you pipped me to the post!


Oops sorry! Don't you just hate it when that happens?  

rained


----------



## Heluerto

durian


----------



## ccarter020208

drains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

trains


----------



## ccarter020208

stains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stints


----------



## ccarter020208

stunts


----------



## Margot and Jerry

taunts


----------



## ccarter020208

taints


----------



## Margot and Jerry

saints


----------



## ccarter020208

slants


----------



## Flozzie

plants


----------



## Fraggles

planes


----------



## Flozzie

planet


----------



## ccarter020208

petals


----------



## Fraggles

plated


----------



## ccarter020208

dilate (lol, yh we'd like to dilate when we all get our bfp and are giving birth lol)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lasted


----------



## Fraggles

lusted - what happens before you make a baby ....... usually but isn't that the out of vogue way now lol


----------



## pinkbabe

busted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Basted


----------



## Fraggles

stared


----------



## pinkbabe

darted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Parted


----------



## pinkbabe

farted     

can i have that or is that naughty?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

don't see why not Pink - it's positively tame for you, isn't it?     

farter


----------



## KimC

Barter 

Shame - i couldn't find any rude words


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> don't see why not Pink - it's positively tame for you, isn't it?
> 
> farter


True Margot, very true


----------



## pinkbabe

artery


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Eatery


----------



## pinkbabe

Easter


----------



## Fraggles

stearn


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

stream


----------



## KimC

Steams


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Stamps


----------



## Fraggles

tramps


----------



## Margot and Jerry

trumps - as in   burps


----------



## Fraggles

splurt


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blurts


----------



## Fraggles

blunts


----------



## Minako

brunt

(Can I drop the S?)


----------



## pinkbabe

trunk


Fraggles you are making me chuckle with your name changes


----------



## ccarter020208

drunk


----------



## kellyjayne

drink


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

are we down to 5 letter words instead of 6 now?


----------



## Fraggles

I say add a letter to make it 6 again so here goes

rinsed


----------



## kellyjayne

ringed


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

hinged


----------



## livity k

hinted


----------



## pinkbabe

tinted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

minted


----------



## Fraggles

minced


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mincer


----------



## Fraggles

recind


----------



## waterlily241

rewind


----------



## KimC

Remind


----------



## Fraggles

dinner


----------



## Flozzie

sinner


----------



## Fraggles

shiner (as in nickname for if you have a black eye)


----------



## Heluerto

fisher


----------



## Fraggles

fished


Heluerto good luck with OTD


----------



## ccarter020208

fishes


----------



## livity k

dishes


----------



## ccarter020208

wishes


----------



## Heluerto

whites


----------



## Flozzie

wither


----------



## Fraggles

writer - which is what I should be doing instead of FF


----------



## Heluerto

wirers


----------



## Fraggles

rewire


----------



## livity k

retire


----------



## Heluerto

ureter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

renter


----------



## Flozzie

return


----------



## ccarter020208

turned


----------



## Heluerto

uniter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

united or untied


----------



## Flozzie

detain


----------



## Heluerto

rained


----------



## livity k

drains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

trains


----------



## ccarter020208

raisin


----------



## Margot and Jerry

strain (sorry that's a bit cheaty as it's pretty much like trains   )


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

stains


----------



## ccarter020208

taints


----------



## Margot and Jerry

faints


----------



## ccarter020208

paints


----------



## Margot and Jerry

prints


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sprint


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sprain


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

strain


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Margot and Jerry said:


> strain (sorry that's a bit cheaty as it's pretty much like trains  )


Bit of deja vu there


----------



## ccarter020208

string


----------



## Flozzie

brings


----------



## ccarter020208

binges


----------



## Flozzie

hinges


----------



## ccarter020208

hinged


----------



## Fraggles

ringed


----------



## Flozzie

danger


----------



## ccarter020208

dagger


----------



## Flozzie

graded


----------



## ccarter020208

grades


----------



## livity k

garden


----------



## Fraggles

warden


----------



## Flozzie

harden


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

harder


----------



## Margot and Jerry

harper - someone who plays the harp


----------



## livity k

harped- as in she harped on about it


----------



## Raine290871

warped - as in my sense of reality at the moment!!!!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rapped


----------



## Flozzie

reaped


----------



## Margot and Jerry

reaper (but not a grim one!)


----------



## Flozzie

bearer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

beater


----------



## Heluerto

heater


----------



## KimC

Heated


----------



## Margot and Jerry

seated


----------



## ccarter020208

tasted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

fasted


----------



## ccarter020208

wasted


----------



## Heluerto

washed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bashed


----------



## cardi

bathed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

baited


----------



## ccarter020208

waited


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

waiter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

waters


----------



## Heluerto

urates


----------



## Margot and Jerry

orates


----------



## cardi

treats


----------



## Margot and Jerry

traits


----------



## Heluerto

rattus


----------



## Margot and Jerry

no idea what that is as I'm     latin for rat, I'm guessing?   

starts


----------



## ccarter020208

roasts


----------



## Margot and Jerry

frosts


----------



## ccarter020208

frosty


----------



## Margot and Jerry

brrrrrrr   



frothy


----------



## ccarter020208

froths


----------



## Margot and Jerry

fourth


----------



## Heluerto

rouths


----------



## ccarter020208

routes


----------



## Flozzie

router


----------



## ccarter020208

terror


----------



## pinkbabe

errors


----------



## Flozzie

roster


----------



## pinkbabe

poster


----------



## Fraggles

restow


----------



## livity k

bestow


----------



## Flozzie

towels


----------



## pinkbabe

towers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

waters


----------



## pinkbabe

waiter


----------



## Fraggles

Pinkbabe how are you?

waster


----------



## pinkbabe

Im fine thanks Fraggles, our PCT have just give us funding for our PGD    cant believe it, were so over the moon!    Are you not so studious today?   

Taster


----------



## Fraggles

That's fab, but I am confused where are you having treatment? mmm yes not so studious. taking a break


stated


----------



## pinkbabe

Slated

were having IVF with PGD at Guys in London and if no success, then donor eggs at Care Manchester    x


----------



## KimC

Slaved

Good luck Pink!


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks Kim, congratulations on your twins hun   

slayed


----------



## ccarter020208

played


----------



## Angels4Me

player


----------



## cardi

layers


----------



## Angels4Me

lagers


----------



## Heluerto

larger


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink, bit late I know but huge congratulations on getting your funding through for the PGD   fab news   


gargle


----------



## Flozzie

haggle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

waggle


----------



## Flozzie

wiggle


----------



## KimC

Giggle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Goggle


----------



## Flozzie

logged


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lugged


----------



## Flozzie

gulped


----------



## ccarter020208

pulled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mulled - like wine


----------



## Flozzie

hulled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

culled


----------



## Flozzie

curled


----------



## Fraggles

hurled


----------



## Flozzie

huddle

I like this game


----------



## Margot and Jerry

aw that's good Flozzie

cuddle


----------



## Flozzie

Aww, thanks  

curdle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

hurdle


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww thanks Margot hun   

Mrs O, only just noticed your twins too, congratulations lovely


----------



## pinkbabe

durley


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Thanks pink


----------



## Fraggles

burley


----------



## pinkbabe

Hey Fraggles hunny   

Barley


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Harley


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
wow that was quick replies. i'm stuck

errh really


----------



## Margot and Jerry

*rarely* eh Fraggles 

how's the thesis thingy going?


----------



## KimC

Barely


----------



## Flozzie

barrel


----------



## Fraggles

thesis thingy going very very slow


barred


----------



## pinkbabe

breads


----------



## Fraggles

treads


----------



## Flozzie

thread


----------



## Fraggles

breath


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

wreath


----------



## Fraggles

thawed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

washed


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning Margot   

dashed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Morning Pink - and look, you did! Dashed off again   

bashed


----------



## livity k

bathed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

batted


----------



## ccarter020208

batter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

fatter


----------



## KimC

Faster 
I kept it clean! Who's gonna write what we're all thinking?!


----------



## livity k

father

can't think what you mean Kim


----------



## ccarter020208

lather


----------



## Flozzie

latter


----------



## HippyChicky

patter


----------



## Flozzie

potter


----------



## ccarter020208

hotter


----------



## HippyChicky

rotten


----------



## Margot and Jerry

otters


----------



## Flozzie

stereo


----------



## Margot and Jerry

retros


----------



## HippyChicky

stroke


----------



## ccarter020208

strike


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tricks


----------



## Flozzie

Shall we add a letter to see what new words we can come up with?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

what!   

can do - probably have lots of plurals of previous words


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rickets


----------



## Flozzie

If we don't like it, we can change the rules to suit back  

trickle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh fighting talk - love it!     

truckle


----------



## livity k

trucker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tricker


----------



## ccarter020208

tickers


----------



## wendycat

Lickers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lockers

see, I said we'd do lots of plurals


----------



## Flozzie

Fair point   Feel free to cancel the experiment and drop a letter.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

No, it's fine with me - I'm just being lazy and not using what few brain cells I have left   

I so want someone to follow my post with Fockers - as in "meet the........."

  

x


----------



## Flozzie

slacker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

doh! you didn't do it Flozzie!    

slicker


----------



## ccarter020208

flicker


----------



## HippyChicky

flicked


----------



## livity k

flocked


----------



## HippyChicky

clocked


----------



## Fraggles

Hippy so you are still dippy then

clucked


----------



## HippyChicky

plucked

Yeah, decided to be dippy for a bit, seems to suit me


----------



## Fraggles

i'm stuck


----------



## KimC

Clumped

7 letters? Ooo thats new!


----------



## livity k

plumped


----------



## Fraggles

slumped


----------



## KimC

Slurped


----------



## Margot and Jerry

repulse - nothing personal to anyone


----------



## Fraggles

sleeper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

steeper


----------



## Fraggles

sweeper


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   

peepers


----------



## Fraggles

jeepers


----------



## pinkbabe

creepers


----------



## pinkbabe

oops scrap that one its got 8 letters


----------



## pinkbabe

already had that one Mrs O


----------



## KimC

Crepier - Are we allowed that? Makes crepe's??


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh yes Kim, may give us bit more to work with   

now lets see


----------



## Fraggles

crimper


----------



## pinkbabe

crimped


----------



## KimC

Cramped


----------



## pinkbabe

campers


----------



## KimC

Scamper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

scalper


----------



## Fraggles

isn't clamper like scalper


----------



## cardi

clamped


----------



## Flozzie

claimed


----------



## ccarter020208

climbed


----------



## Flozzie

decibel


----------



## Margot and Jerry

*deciles* - but I may have had a little help from Mr Google


----------



## Flozzie

Impressed!

decides


----------



## Fraggles

decades


----------



## Flozzie

descale


----------



## Fraggles

candles


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

candies


----------



## Fraggles

scandle


----------



## debsxxx

scandal


----------



## Fraggles

oops i can't spell today


----------



## Fraggles

sandals


----------



## KimC

Vandals


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmm methinks that one could be 'Kimpossible' to follow


----------



## pinkbabe

Well i havent been to bed yet trying to think what it can be changed to Margot     x


----------



## Raine290871

Landaus (four-wheeled, two-seated carriage with a top made in two parts that may be let down or folded back)


PHEW!!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh well done Raine   quick, get yourself off to bed Pink my lovely!


----------



## pinkbabe

whoo hoo Raine, well done you!    do you have any match sticks to keep my eyes open Margot im off to work shortly    and im still stuck    x


----------



## Raine290871

how about Sundial for the next word?

ah bless Pink.... don't snooze at work!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hey Yes Raine definately    well done once again,  we need smart people like you to keep us in line on here   

gotta go speak you later    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink - I'm with you on needing matchsticks. I had a pants night last night with LO being awake on & off and then an early start this morning.

So, sorry Raine looks like you'll be the only only coming up with any worthwhile for a bit - until the other braniacs come on     
I keep looking at the word and just see...........well the word and that's it!   

x


----------



## Flozzie

Raine, you are very clever.  I, on the other hand, am feeling rather dim.    Completely stuck.  Who had the bright idea of adding a letter?


----------



## Raine290871

ha ha.... I'd like to take allthe praise.. but seeing as I  haven't slept more than 4 hours in the last 48... I will have to admit to using a cheat web page............ (apart from the sundial one...... I did that one myself... ha ha- but Landau... wh oon earth had heard of that!!!!!! good old interweb!!  )


----------



## Raine290871

ISLANDS


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stop it! you're putting us to shame     you're over 28weeks pregnant - you're not supposed to have any brain cells left


----------



## Raine290871

i havent got many.... ha ha


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay this one is a bit very lame

Sandies

as in something belonging to Sandie


----------



## Raine290871

ok - how about Sarnies ... as in sandwiches.....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sardine


----------



## Margot and Jerry

got one!!!!


----------



## Raine290871

yey Margot and Jerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

arseing as in "arseing about" - not too rude, is it...?? apologies if it is.......


----------



## Margot and Jerry

can't be too bad - otherwise it would get edited upon posting  

*raising*

ooh look, the girl's on fire now - I got another


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Margot and Jerry said:


> can't be too bad - otherwise it would get edited upon posting


like if you write "******"  go on, try it!


----------



## Raine290871

what happens??


----------



## Margot and Jerry

if you type that naughty word that starts with 'w' and ends with 'ker' (with a couple of letters in between) it changes it to what was written in that post!


----------



## KimC

That's hysterical!!! On another thread we have discovered when you write bottom using an a, it does this ****


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I once wrote in a post about someone being a 'beeyatch', but writing it properly and it changed it to "*****"


----------



## KimC

We will have to exchange any others we find!!!

*Soaring*


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh well recovered Kim - forgot about the game   

roaring


----------



## KimC




----------



## Raine290871

ha ha to you all... well done on finding all these out!! HA HA

REARING


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bearing


----------



## Raine290871

wearing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh I've got another - if you write about boy's 2 veg (ending in 'ocks') it changes it to "********"    god I could do this all day.....but it's not getting work done


----------



## Margot and Jerry

weaving


----------



## ccarter020208

weaning


----------



## Raine290871

nearing  

********....


----------



## Raine290871

just wanted to try it out.. ha ha..


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink will be gutted she's at work missing this!

tearing


----------



## Raine290871

bless her.......

teasing

see margot and jerry - your brains kicking in now....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

singlet

I'm sure I'll crash & burn pretty quickly


----------



## Raine290871

ringlet

I started well.. seem to be fading now...........


----------



## Margot and Jerry

winglet - a little wing


----------



## KimC

Felting - as in roofing!


----------



## Raine290871

melting - what my brain is doing!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pelting


----------



## ccarter020208

telling


----------



## Raine290871

tolling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

looting


----------



## ccarter020208

hooting


----------



## KimC

tooting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

touting


----------



## KimC

Pouting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

pouring


----------



## KimC

Purring


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pursing


----------



## Raine290871

cursing


----------



## ccarter020208

nursing


----------



## Flozzie

running


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sunning


----------



## Fraggles

cunning


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

canning


----------



## K O L

tanning


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

fanning


----------



## Fraggles

banning


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

banding


----------



## K O L

banking


----------



## Raine290871

trying to be polite........

snaking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

masking


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh hilarious girls, fancy me missing out on the naughtiness margot, you should have rang me in work to tell me what you were all up too   

Well i just need to have a go myself now..........................********!!! ********!! ********!!!   


Basking


----------



## Flozzie

bashing


----------



## livity k

basting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

fasting

Sorry you missed the fun Pink!


----------



## Raine290871

we did have a laugh!!!!!

tasting


----------



## pinkbabe

lasting


----------



## Raine290871

tingles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mingles

there you go - next one can be mingers


----------



## KimC

Mingers

Just for you margotandjerry!!


----------



## Fraggles

lingers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

KimC said:


> Mingers
> 
> Just for you margotandjerry!!


Aw thank you so much Kim!   

gerbils


----------



## Fraggles

ouch blister


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blaster


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

basters


----------



## Minako

tasters


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

taskers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

maskers


----------



## Flozzie

smacker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slacker


----------



## linlou17

slicker


----------



## Fraggles

sticker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tickets


----------



## ccarter020208

tickers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

pickers


----------



## ccarter020208

pickles


----------



## Fraggles

tickles


----------



## ccarter020208

tickled


----------



## Fraggles

slicked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slacked


----------



## ccarter020208

smacked


----------



## Fraggles

stacked


----------



## ccarter020208

tracked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tracker


----------



## ccarter020208

cracker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

cracked


----------



## Fraggles

cricked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cricket


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tickers


----------



## Fraggles

stinker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stonker


----------



## Fraggles

honkers


----------



## ccarter020208

bonkers (lol)


----------



## Fraggles

bookers (e.g model bookers)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hookers - think rugby rather than dirty girls


----------



## linlou17

lookers


----------



## ccarter020208

lockers


----------



## bEX2010

rockers?


----------



## ccarter020208

rockery


----------



## bEX2010

mockery


----------



## ccarter020208

mockers


----------



## bEX2010

cockers


----------



## KimC

Cockles

Had my 12w scan and both babies are doing really well


----------



## ccarter020208

kim..aww so pleased they're both fine xxx


----------



## KimC

It's a huge relief! Thanks xx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Kim...Glad your scan went well..my next one is the 13th

Christina


----------



## livity k

cackles


----------



## ccarter020208

cackled


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

crackle


----------



## ccarter020208

cracked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

cracker


----------



## ccarter020208

tracker


----------



## Fraggles

stacker


----------



## KimC

Slacker

Thanks MrsO - Good luck for yours xx


----------



## ccarter020208

blacker


----------



## Fraggles

blacked (as in blacked out)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blocked


----------



## Fraggles

clocked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

chocked


----------



## bEX2010

shocked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

shocker


----------



## Fraggles

hookers


----------



## wendycat

honkers


----------



## livity k

bonkers


----------



## wendycat

Mockers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

reckons


----------



## wendycat

beckons


----------



## livity k

beacons


----------



## Margot and Jerry

deacons


----------



## cardi

abscond


----------



## Heluerto

acnodes


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh well done - no idea what acnodes are though     

seconds


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls, i am here but ive been stuck for days!   x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

It was a bit like that wasn't it Pink - wondered where everyone had gone!   

sorry, have I flummoxed you again with seconds? I was hoping that would be an easy one, but I have no idea what it could be changed to! Maybe we best leave this game and come back to it on Monday   

x


----------



## Raine290871

soddens.......


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yay! well done!!!     

saddens


----------



## Flozzie

I'm really struggling too


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

maddens


----------



## Flozzie

maidens

Woohooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

laidens


----------



## Flozzie

stained


----------



## linlou17

tainted


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

painted


----------



## pinkbabe

fainted   well thank god for an easy one i was feeling left out!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stained - me too!


----------



## pinkbabe

Arnt we hilarious!   

trained


----------



## Flozzie

detains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

retains

and oops sorry Flozzie about repeating *stained* before


----------



## pinkbabe

trainer


----------



## Fraggles

trannie


----------



## Margot and Jerry

grannie


----------



## cardi

granite


----------



## livity k

granita


----------



## Fraggles

ranting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

renting


----------



## Fraggles

denting


----------



## KimC

Venting


----------



## Fraggles

vending


----------



## linlou17

pending


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lending


----------



## Fraggles

singled


----------



## pinkbabe

jingled


----------



## Flozzie

leading


----------



## Fraggles

evading


----------



## Margot and Jerry

leaving


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

weaving


----------



## Fraggles

heaving


----------



## pinkbabe

heating


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

beating


----------



## pinkbabe

seating


----------



## Fraggles

resting


----------



## pinkbabe

testing


----------



## Fraggles

tingles


----------



## pinkbabe

tangles

how are you Fraggles lovely


----------



## Fraggles

ok you?

dangles


----------



## pinkbabe

bangles

im fine hun x


----------



## Fraggles

bangers


----------



## pinkbabe

rangers


----------



## Fraggles

hangers


----------



## KimC

Hankers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

honkers


----------



## livity k

bonkers


----------



## KimC

Conkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cankers


----------



## Flozzie

packers


----------



## Fraggles

puckers


----------



## reb363

suckers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Can't do the one I want so better pass on this one LOL


----------



## Fraggles

Mrs O was this the one you want 

@uckers


----------



## pinkbabe

muckers


----------



## cardi

mockers


----------



## livity k

dockers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cockers    as in more than one of the spaniel variety


----------



## Fraggles

rockers as in status quo


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rockets


----------



## KimC

Pockets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sockets


----------



## Fraggles

stocked


----------



## Flozzie

stacked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slacked


----------



## Flozzie

stalked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stalker


----------



## Flozzie

walkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmmm now what shall I follow that one up with?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh Flozzie - just saw your signature! Well done on getting 11 eggies - fingers crossed they are busy doing what they have to do


----------



## Flozzie

Margot!   I didn't even think of that, durr!

Thanks    We're really pleased.  Just got to hang on for tomorrow's news now....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh I don't know what word you're thinking of Flozzie - dirty girl!!!     

Hope you hear from the clinic soon tomorrow   

Right then back to the word - I'm a bit stuck on thinking of anything other than the obvious


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

talkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tankers


----------



## cardi

stinker


(p.s. Is it the same 6 people going round and round with the same old words?  Don't we have a life?  How sad exactly are we?!!!)


xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

er - yes, yes, no and very!     

tinkles


----------



## Flozzie

winkles


----------



## KimC

Twinkle


----------



## Flozzie

wrinkle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

winkled - got to try and lose this 'i' & 'k'! Although I obviously haven't tried very hard, have I?


----------



## KimC

Dwindle - there goes the k!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wedding

sorry - still have the 'i'


----------



## KimC

Wadding


----------



## Flozzie

dawning


----------



## Margot and Jerry

damning


----------



## cardi

Oh dear, here I go again..    (I'm avoiding last night's washing up!)


Meaning


----------



## Flozzie

I'm avoiding the hoovering and mopping the kitchen floor  

moaning


----------



## Margot and Jerry

splendid avoidance Cardi & Flozzie   

roaming


----------



## Flozzie

Avoidance ceased.  Jobs done  

mooring


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

booring


----------



## KimC

Booming


----------



## Margot and Jerry

booking  - oops there's that pesky 'k' again!

I'll change it to:

boozing


----------



## KimC

Zorbing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh well done Kim   

robbing


----------



## pinkbabe

hi girls

sobbing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

aw don't cry Pink     

bossing


----------



## pinkbabe

tossing


----------



## KimC

Sorting

Thanks Margot!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

resting


----------



## Flozzie

ringers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rangers


----------



## pinkbabe

oranges

are you impressed girls??


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh yes Pink - very!


----------



## livity k

strange


----------



## linlou17

rangers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

dangers


----------



## cardi

strange

(you girls are good at this! I had no idea what to do after 'zorbing'! [which i had to look up by the way!])


----------



## cardi

Oh, bum.  We've just had 'strange'.  See, I'm rubbish!   


Hang on.. 


Dangles


----------



## Fraggles

wangles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wrangle


----------



## Flozzie




----------



## Jilly02

wrankle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

definitely   now


----------



## Margot and Jerry

or how about 

wrinkle 

although I'm sure we're stuck back on that 'i' & 'k' loop again! Do you think we should start with a whole new 7-letter word?

x


----------



## Flozzie

Ooh, starting again sounds interesting...


----------



## Margot and Jerry

do it Flozzie - do it!!!!


----------



## Flozzie

How about...

hopeful

Seems appropriate for the day


----------



## KimC

Helpful!

Love starting again!


----------



## Flozzie

Maybe I should've been more hopeful of being able to think of a new word


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'm completely stumped too! I thought I was being very clever earlier, coming up with 'hopeful' until I realised that was what we'd started with!    doh!

x


----------



## Flozzie

I think we need a new word already    I'm staying   this time so please feel free to pick up the baton


----------



## Margot and Jerry

retreat


----------



## cardi

treated


(so far so good!)


----------



## livity k

except we had treated two posts back!!


----------



## linlou17

created


----------



## KimC

Creamed


----------



## KimC

Dreamer


----------



## cardi

Bugger.  I'm not very good at this, am I?   

Er.. hang on..

retread

Pats on the back all round please!


----------



## KimC

Retreat

Cardi - A well deserved pat on the back   !!


----------



## Flozzie

Well done Cardi  

restart


----------



## KimC

Started


----------



## KimC

Nearest


----------



## KimC

Respite


----------



## Flozzie

Argh, twice I've gone to post 'eastern' but I've been beaten to it  

despite then


----------



## Flozzie

tempers


----------



## KimC

Pre-empt

Am I allow this one??


----------



## Flozzie

Probably    I'm stumped though


----------



## Margot and Jerry

steppes


----------



## Heluerto

pesetas (although technically they dont exist anymore)


----------



## linlou17

pastels


----------



## KimC

Castles


----------



## linlou17

tackless


----------



## Flozzie

cackler


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cracker


----------



## KimC

Cracked


----------



## livity k

tracked


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tracker


----------



## pinkbabe

rockets


----------



## pinkbabe

pickets

hi starfish


----------



## pinkbabe

im fine ta hun, ive not sat down all day, been doing lots of cleaning, so thought id sneak a bit of time in on here. I get withdrawal symptoms if i dont come on FF    x


pockets


----------



## pinkbabe

do you know what i probably would im quite sad when i get started, as i will clean anything that dosen't move, even the dog moves away incase she gets put in the bath!    x

rockets


----------



## pinkbabe

oopsie   


strikes


----------



## pinkbabe

striker


----------



## KimC

Striver 

- I may be clutching at straws with this one, baby brains have kicked in already!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

strives


----------



## pinkbabe

privets


----------



## pinkbabe

pirates


----------



## reb363

pilates


----------



## cardi

dilates


Morning all


----------



## KimC

Dilutes

Morning!


----------



## rueg

Diluter

hello xx


----------



## reb363

Saluter

Fun


----------



## KimC

Lustres


----------



## Jilly02

butters


----------



## Jilly02

mutters


----------



## KimC

Natters


----------



## Ruby Roo

Batters     




x x


----------



## Flozzie

shatter


----------



## Jilly02

stutter


As don't think sh*tter would be appropriate!


----------



## KimC

mutters


----------



## KimC

Stammer


----------



## Heluerto

tampers


----------



## Jilly02

sampler


----------



## Fraggles

slammer


----------



## Jilly02

clammer


----------



## KimC

Clamper


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

samples


----------



## pinkbabe

sampled


----------



## KimC

Stapled

Hi again Christina!!


----------



## pinkbabe

stalled


----------



## KimC

Stalked


----------



## pinkbabe

details


----------



## Jilly02

retails


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tailors


----------



## KimC

Sailors


----------



## pinkbabe

railors


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lorries


----------



## Jilly02

lorried


----------



## linlou17

worried


----------



## Jilly02

worries


----------



## Margot and Jerry

worrier

I think that's all the variations on 'worry' now isn't it?


----------



## KimC

Warrior


----------



## Margot and Jerry

think we have another 'Kimpossible' one here    I'm stumped!

x


----------



## pinkbabe

Arrower   


now are you impressed or what!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I am sooooooooo impressed Pink - no bloody idea what it is, but so, so impressed


----------



## pinkbabe

its a light for your bicycle to ensure safety when cycling in the dark. Now i hope you dont think for one single minute that i googled this, because if you did you would be, as jim royale says in the "royal family" coooorect!!!    x


----------



## KimC

Sorry Margot! I haven't been called Kimpossible for a while now!    Ill try and consider leading answers next time!! Thanks for getting me out of trouble pink!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

no worries Kim! You are _norty_ Pink  I am, however still stuck! 

x


----------



## pinkbabe

no probs Kim    

me naughty Margot, definately not!   


worrier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Margot and Jerry said:


> worrier
> 
> I think that's all the variations on 'worry' now isn't it?


Er, hello Pink!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

oh bugger thought i was on a roll there!!      x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nice try my lovely!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay, going back to that oh so well known word arrower   

I'd like to follow it with 

artower

a lovely little gallery in Athens.........and I didn't google mine either


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot you are good girl, now me stuck!   
x


----------



## cardi

Blimey.  You lot really are in a different league...   


Er.. Waterer? (as in one who waters?!)


x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

caterer

Cardi - I may have a fibbed a little a lot about not using Google


----------



## KimC

Craters

Im loving the honesty on this thread   Its been quite a funny day!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Honesty is always the best route Kim   well most of the time  

Ranters


----------



## cardi

rangers


you'll all go to heaven for your honesty


----------



## Jilly02

oranges


----------



## Margot and Jerry

gingers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

singers


----------



## reb363

signets


----------



## Jilly02

testing


----------



## reb363

resting

(hope you are Jilly,    for OTD)


----------



## Jilly02

nesting


And I am doing both, lol


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tingles


----------



## Jilly02

singles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

jingles


----------



## Jilly02

mingles


----------



## KimC

Mangles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mangled


----------



## Jilly02

tangled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dangled


----------



## Flozzie

handled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

handler


----------



## Jilly02

handles


----------



## Jilly02

candles


----------



## Flozzie

scandal


----------



## Jilly02

sandals


----------



## Jilly02

slander


Sorry ended up changing 2 letters, brain fog due to 2ww!


----------



## pinkbabe

good luck for your 2ww Jilly    x


ladder


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

are we down to 6 letters again?


----------



## Jilly02

appears I'm not the only one with brain fog!


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh dear Mrs O fancy forgetting the S

ladderS


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies




----------



## pinkbabe

i have brain fog 24/7 grils


----------



## Jilly02

leaders


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

beaders


----------



## pinkbabe

readers


----------



## Jilly02

meander


----------



## Margot and Jerry

isn't that changing 2 letters again Jilly ('r' and 's')? Or has the brain fog descended on me again?


----------



## Jilly02

Bloody brain fog and I checked it!   


Try.......


reapers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

peapers


----------



## Jilly02

peppers


----------



## reb363

perspex


----------



## Jilly02

excepts


----------



## Margot and Jerry

exempts - you're up posting early Jilly?

x


----------



## Jilly02

Think I was up too early, bloody progesterone messing with my sleep!


Just can't see another word


----------



## Jilly02

Got it!


Tempers


----------



## KimC

Tampers

Hahaha, I couldn't find one well done Jilly xxx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

pampers


----------



## Jilly02

campers


----------



## Jilly02

clamper


sorry on a roll now


----------



## KimC

Clamped

Go Jilly xx


----------



## Jilly02

clasped


----------



## reb363

scalpel


----------



## Jilly02

scalped


----------



## Margot and Jerry

carpels


----------



## reb363

scarper


----------



## Jilly02

scamper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dampers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hamster


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rasters


----------



## Jilly02

teasers


----------



## KimC

Steamer


----------



## KimC

Stamped


----------



## cardi

stomped


----------



## KimC

Stormed


----------



## Jilly02

stroped


----------



## KimC

Striped


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Stripey


----------



## Jilly02

parties


sorry didn't change a letter,


partied


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pilates - although I'm sure we've had all these words before


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

There is a bunch of 6 letter word on this page too


----------



## Jilly02

plaited


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pleated


----------



## Jilly02

bleated


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

alerter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

related


----------



## Jilly02

rebated


----------



## Margot and Jerry

berates


----------



## Jilly02

breathe


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blather


----------



## Jilly02

lathers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

leather


----------



## Margot and Jerry

morning Jilly, my fellow early-bird


----------



## Jilly02

Morning M&J,


Damn progesterone messing with my sleep!


Only 2 days til otd, so might get an unwelcome relief from the progesterone messing with my sleep!


THERMAL


----------



## pinkbabe

slither


----------



## KimC

Slather


----------



## KimC

Jilly - Goodluck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yes Jilly, got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Jilly02

Slasher


Thanks for the good luck messages, but not looking good, did a test this morning and it was a bfn, so I would think there is little chance of that changing by tomorrow morning.


J


----------



## Flozzie

smasher 

Jilly, don't lose hope.  Your transfer was two days after mine and your OTD is a day before so tomorrow might be a completely different story


----------



## pinkbabe

smashed

Jilly


----------



## KimC

Smashes

Jilly - There have been so many stories on people testing early and getting a BFN, then a day later getting a BFP. Hang on in there, there is still hope xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stashes


----------



## pinkbabe

stashed


----------



## reb363

Trashed

Jilly - I had BFN day before then BFP on test date so hang on in there.  Everything's crossed for you


----------



## KimC

Crashed 

 Jilly


----------



## pinkbabe

crushed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

shucker


----------



## KimC

Shocker


----------



## pinkbabe

stocker


----------



## KimC

Lockets


----------



## pinkbabe

pockets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pickets


----------



## cardi

sticker


morning all - I've just got up! How lazy am I?!


----------



## pinkbabe

tickers

you lazy sausage Cardi


----------



## Margot and Jerry

er, Pink, isn't that just the same letters in a different order?      

Morning Cardi - and why not I say


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stocker


----------



## pinkbabe

OMG hilarious your right Margot   damn, why didnt i get away with that   



sockets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

It's so easily done Pink!   there have been several times when I've thought I was being really clever before realising I'd done just that! Doh! Oh well it's almost the weekend     

caskets


----------



## pinkbabe

yeah the weekend!   


taskers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stalker

not working the weekend I hope Pink?


----------



## pinkbabe

walkers


oh pants yes im in on sunday


----------



## Margot and Jerry

now we're back to that conundrum of what do I follow 'walkers' with?    

now let me think.................................


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Bleepers

   I went I wrote *that word*, this is what it changed it too!


----------



## pinkbabe

hilarious      why does naughtiness make us laugh   


tankers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

is because we're a little bit very childish? Anyway it's been a loooooong old week!

tinkers


----------



## pinkbabe

do you like that advert on tv about maltesa's with the naughty mums in the garden, i could see myself doing that! i love the nomes and the pole dancing on the rotary drier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yes me too! I like the one where she's burying her husband's party shirt in the garden   

Yum I could do with some Malteser's now  
*
tinkers*


----------



## pinkbabe

winkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wan......................

as if I would!

wingers


----------



## pinkbabe

Now put down the maltesers Margot   


winters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'm so getting some Maltesers at lunchtime and it's all your doing Pink!

winders


----------



## pinkbabe

oh yes go for it Margot, chocolate works wonders for everything!   


binders


----------



## Margot and Jerry

blinder


----------



## justone

blender


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lenders


----------



## pinkbabe

benders


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Dresden - can I have a name?


----------



## pinkbabe

oh go on then Margot, only cos i can follow with.......


dressed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

fankoo Pink   

dresser


----------



## pinkbabe

dressed


----------



## Flozzie

You used that two posts ago  

pressed


----------



## pinkbabe

oh Flozzie, what am i like


----------



## Jilly02

depress


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

repress


----------



## Jilly02

regress


----------



## pinkbabe

regrets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

garrets


----------



## pinkbabe

evening Margot   

barrets


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

barrens


----------



## Flozzie

warrens


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oops, sorry I missed you Pink! I posted then scarpered to bed    

wardens


----------



## Flozzie

hardens


----------



## justone

danders?


----------



## Flozzie

ganders


----------



## KimC

Genders


----------



## Flozzie

fenders


----------



## Jilly02

lenders


----------



## Flozzie

needles


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> Oops, sorry I missed you Pink! I posted then scarpered to bed
> 
> wardens


----------



## justone

needless?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ah but that's sneaking in another letter, Briege


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Flozzie said:


> needles


slender?


----------



## Flozzie

Yay!

slander


----------



## KimC

Ganders


----------



## Flozzie

daggers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

diggers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hooray, we're up & running again


----------



## Margot and Jerry

OMG Flozzie - just saw your signature      

Brilliant news!!!!

xxx


----------



## Flozzie

Thanks Margot, we're absolutely chuffed to bits!

riggers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

That'll teach me for not keeping an eye out won't it?   fab news

ringers


----------



## cardi

Hey, well done to you and DH Flozzie!! Great news!   

fingers


----------



## KimC

Massive congrats Flozzie! Im sure you and your Dh are still on cloud9! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

firings


----------



## justone

fixings?


----------



## pinkbabe

congratulations Flozzie   so pleased for you xx


----------



## Flozzie

filings 

Aww, thanks lovely ladies    pinkbabe, I've been reading your diary and I've been crying my eyes out    I feel so humble and in total awe of your courage and conviction.  You are one very brave lady!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww bless ya Flozzie    what a lovely thing to say    I think each and everyone of us has courage and conviction, going through all of this, all our journeys are different, but our ultimate aim is the same, and you have finally got there yourself babe, so well done you and i hope to follow you very soon     xx


filling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

willing

big   all round


----------



## Flozzie

wailing


----------



## Jilly02

sailing


----------



## KimC

Failing


----------



## Flozzie

flaring


----------



## rueg

glaring

rueg x


----------



## Flozzie

glazing 

 rueg, good luck with your treatment


----------



## rueg

thank you Flozzie!


----------



## Jilly02

grazing


----------



## Flozzie

grating


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

ratings


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ravings


----------



## Flozzie

shaving


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

shoving


----------



## KimC

Sharing


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Kim you changed 2 letters LOL


----------



## KimC

Woops, it was for the word before, you got in first! How did I miss that? 

Ill have a think xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

shoring   following on from shoving


----------



## KimC

Then I can  use sharing!!

Couldn't get the brain to find a word!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

of course   

staring


----------



## pinkbabe

scaring


----------



## keeley ;-)

charing


----------



## pinkbabe

chasing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

casings


----------



## linlou17

casting


----------



## KimC

Lasting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lusting - phwoar!!!!!


----------



## KimC

Whats that margot, Ive forgotten!!!

Listing


----------



## linlou17

tingles


----------



## KimC

tangles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

KimC said:


> Whats that margot, Ive forgotten!!!


Just a word that I think conveys a feeling I also vaguely remember from long, long ago    
(only joking, lovely DH  )

dangles (ooh thinking of DH again there   )


----------



## KimC

Hmmm someones Dh may be in for a good weekend   

My poor Dh is fit to cry, no action since ET!!! 

Bangles


----------



## linlou17

margot    

kim my dh was ready to burst   

mangles


----------



## KimC

Linlou these poor men, they aren't use to such deprivation!!!

Mingles


----------



## pinkbabe

you girls.....hionestly!       


mingled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Kim - if it's any consolation (and I know it won't be to your DH) but we were too scared for any of that all the way through my pregnancy.......and after that I was just too knackered!   

Oh look there's Little Miss Innocent Pink again!        

delving


----------



## KimC

Margot - that's what he's worried about! He reckons with twins Ill need 'healing' time and then time to actually get it on! He may well be right, once Im big and the babies are on the home stretch we will have a go, but NOT before!!!

Leading


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Kim - I think it's natural for anyone to have gotten this far to still feel cautious. I really wish I hadn't been such a worrier throughout my pregnancy, but having taken 7 years to get to that point meant that we weren't going to take any risks at all.
Just tell DH it will be AMAZING when it finally happens       

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oops forgot about the game then!

*heading*

which is what I am doing - heading home (via nursery to pick up DS)

Have lovely weekends all

xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

gnashed


----------



## KimC

Gnasher

Nice on Keeley!

Cheers Margot xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

wanted to get rid of the ING lol

hungers


----------



## pinkbabe

hangers 


Margot i really dont know what you mean,  i would never talk about things like ******** or


----------



## KimC

Rangers

Pink   !!


----------



## pinkbabe

hiya kim hun, hope your feeling well   


bangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bankers - oh yes, leaving it wide open for the next reply


----------



## Raine290871

bonkers......... what were you expecting?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bonkers.............of course!   

conkers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

cankers


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

tankers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tinkers


----------



## rueg

tinkles

rueg x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

kindles


----------



## Flozzie

kindler


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wrinkle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

twinkle


----------



## Fraggles

tinkled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hello Fraggles - long time, no hear - how are you?


----------



## Jilly02

tickled


----------



## Flozzie

pickled


----------



## pinkbabe

pickles


----------



## Jilly02

nickles


----------



## pinkbabe

knuckle


----------



## Flozzie

Are we properly stuck?


----------



## keeley ;-)

knuckly


----------



## Margot and Jerry

There's always one isn't there and it's always Pink!       don't mean it of course............or do I?


----------



## pinkbabe

Well girls i go away for a short time and your pulling me to bits when im not here, well, i have one thing to say to you all and thats       well ok, 3 things to say   

Ooopsie, may be my fault for us being stuck! i did change 2 letters last time didn't i   

Errrrrmmmmm


----------



## Flozzie

Shall we start again with a new word?


----------



## Flozzie

You want to throw a new word in the pot?


----------



## Flozzie

Flozzie can be changed to floozie, as I've previously been called on Cylce Buddies!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Okay here goes:

assuming we did start with

*flozzie*

then changed to

*floozie*

I'm doing a variation on a theme (to get rid of the 'z') and am going for

*floosie*


----------



## Heluerto

doolies


----------



## KimC

doodles

yay the games on again! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

noodles


----------



## Heluerto

spooned


----------



## Margot and Jerry

panders


----------



## Flozzie

rewinds


----------



## KimC

Swindle


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

dwindle


----------



## Heluerto

slidden


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

slidder


----------



## KimC

Glided


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Starfishtigger said:


> slided


Oh we seem to have dropped back to 6 letters again?  are we sticking with 6 now?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ha, no need to apologise - loads of luck with the move   

glider or gliders if anyone wants to go back to 7 again?


----------



## Flozzie

Ok, I'm not sure if it's just me but I'm staring blankly at the word and coming up with no


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

SLIDERS


----------



## Flozzie

riddles


----------



## still a mum

fiddles


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

fiddler


----------



## Flozzie

riffled


----------



## pinkbabe

riffles


----------



## Flozzie

trifles


----------



## pinkbabe

trifled


----------



## still a mum

trailed


----------



## Flozzie

trained


----------



## pinkbabe

drained


----------



## Flozzie

drainer


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

trainer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stainer - ew, messy!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tanners


----------



## still a mum

manners


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mangers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

manager


----------



## still a mum

grandma


----------



## Margot and Jerry

grandpa


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

grandpy


----------



## Margot and Jerry

grandly


----------



## Flozzie

dangler


----------



## KimC

Dangers


----------



## Flozzie

strange


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rangers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bingers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

wingers


----------



## still a mum

fingers


----------



## Flozzie

surfing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ruffing - something to do with playing bridge (apparently)


----------



## pinkbabe

Puffing (me when im running for a bus)!!   

Hiya gorgeous girls x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

buffing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

boffing   

am I allowed that?


----------



## pinkbabe

oh yes Margot definately! theres nothing wrong with a bit of the other nonsense in the afternoon     

Toffing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hoorah! I hoped you'd be along to back me up Pink   how are you?

footing


----------



## pinkbabe

Im fine ta darlin, got a day off today, but means me working at the weekend   

Booting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hooray for a day off but Boo to weekend working   

looting


----------



## justone

Rooting


----------



## pinkbabe

routing


----------



## KimC

Pouting


----------



## pinkbabe

pouring


----------



## Margot and Jerry

souring


----------



## pinkbabe

touring


----------



## HippyChicky

turning


----------



## KimC

burning


----------



## Margot and Jerry

running


----------



## pinkbabe

cunning


----------



## Margot and Jerry

conning


----------



## KimC

Coining


----------



## pinkbabe

joining


----------



## Flozzie

I'm so stuck and it's driving me


----------



## XxMichellexX

Loining


----------



## Margot and Jerry

looning?


----------



## XxMichellexX

looking


----------



## keeley ;-)

booking


----------



## Flozzie

cooking


----------



## pinkbabe

cooling


Hi Girls    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Looping - hi Pink. Thought we were going to be stuck forever!

X


----------



## pinkbabe

what are we like hey   

pooping


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

pooling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> pooping


charming! 

polling


----------



## Flozzie

eloping


----------



## Margot and Jerry

leaping - sorry not read back, so I'm not sure if we've had that before?

x


----------



## Flozzie

leading


----------



## Margot and Jerry

leaning


----------



## Flozzie

nearing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rearing


----------



## Flozzie

rangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ranters


----------



## Flozzie

rafters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

falters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

looks like it's just you & me Flozzie


----------



## Flozzie

I was just thinking that myself

talkers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

walkers


----------



## pinkbabe

im here girls   

Wailers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bailers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Baileys - yummy!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Aww don't say Baileys its my Fav and can't have any...especially today when it has been snowing all day


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Sorry   but just think about this time next year when you can have gallons of the stuff again   

Ooh yes, bet you've had lots of snow haven't you? Is it lovely there or all a bit of a pain in the   ?

How's it all going - past the halfway stage now and on the home run


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Its pretty but the roads will be crap now until May...We have 9 months of Winter(live in Alaska) and the roads freeze over and we live around all winter and I have AWD...Make me extra nervous that someone will hit me being Preggo...Only drive when need be...Gonna work on clearing out Spare room today to turn into nursery


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Okay, so I'm cheating a little by changing a letter even though I was the last one that posted it   but I miss playing it and chatting to everyone on here   

bailies


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya gorgeous gals!

Margot, how are you chic?   

Mrs O, i like your new pic   

Right i want to write 'babies' cos it sort of looks like it would go but it dosent when i change the letters   

so, ermmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooh how about *liaised*?   

Aw welcome back my lovelies!  so how are you all/both?

x


----------



## pinkbabe

Hellloooo Margot im just watching a bit of TV, cos there is cleaning to be done, and TV is great to take your mind off it   

Starfish, i hope the move is going ok     

Retails, i love shopping!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Yes Pink - or even better, watching tv about cleaning!    

How did the move go Starfish? Not too manic I hope   

retains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

have you moved to a totally new area   

tainted


----------



## pinkbabe

kim and Aggie maybe   

painted


----------



## pinkbabe

aww starfish if i lived close to you, id come and have a cuppa and a natter with you   

fainter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

me too! Have rellies down that way (Bradninch) but I'm afraid I'm a 4hour drive away! 

But lovely to have LouJ nearby   

farting (excuse me!)


----------



## pinkbabe

Well i was wondering how long it would take you to lower the tone Mrs M   



 xx

Parting.........with it!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

go on then Pink - you next   bet you can lower it more!     

Oh poor effort!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

panting


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> go on then Pink - you next  bet you can lower it more!
> 
> Oh poor effort!


    im thinking up a cracker, hang in there! 

ranting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

renting

I'm waiting......................................


----------



## pinkbabe

im thinking im thinking, although it usually isnt a problem with me having tourettes and all!     
so you will just have to have 

venting....for now


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I must say Pink - you have remarkable control over your tourettes in your written work!     

vending

Sorry need to go and get packed up so I can get my son from nursery - will leave you and your mucky mind to come up with a good 'un


----------



## pinkbabe

Right your on, speak to you later    x


----------



## Fraggles

sending


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Fraggles - welcome back to you too!   How are you?

sanding


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

banding


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bending


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

fending


----------



## pinkbabe

funding


----------



## Fraggles

dunking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

funking

and there you go Pink - a perfect 'dirty girl' response to surely follow?


----------



## Fraggles

bunking


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh Fraggles ive been waiting to respond to Margot's all night!!!

Well im gonna sneak it in anyway, cos i need to   

[email protected]  there you go makes me feel good to be naughty, lol    xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Heres the next one too   

BONKING!! god im on a roll now     XX


----------



## Fraggles

Hilarious


----------



## Fraggles

honking


----------



## pinkbabe

Tonking   

Well you did ask for it Margot   

Sorry for being naughty Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

I've been away for a while so I have only come back to the tone I expect! LOL.


----------



## pinkbabe

LOL, good girl Fraggles, you know it wouldn't be right if we acted sensible now would it       

Im still waiting for Margot to tell me how impressed she is


----------



## Fraggles

I think you have stunned her into silence so she is probably busy looking for her voice


----------



## pinkbabe

Fraggles said:


> I think you have stunned her into silence so she is probably busy looking for her voice


   xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

no - here I am!     

Well posted Pink - although I think you should have tried posting the actual word to see what FF changed it too (if it did!)

Tanking

Oh didn't we used to have a laugh with the occupation alphabet game    of course we had P/baby2 to help lower that tone a bit further


----------



## Margot and Jerry

loving - that's what the 'f' word gets changed too!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

norty!!!!

walking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

balking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bulking


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning lovlies


  i dont know, can you all not be sensible for just a short while! lol 

Glad you were impressed with my naughiness Margot!  

Bulling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lovely remembrance poppy Pink   

balling


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Margot     

calling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

culling


----------



## pinkbabe

the weather is miserable here today, wont stop raining   

culting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

here too! It's dark, grey, rainy and blowing half a gale - 'orrible!


----------



## pinkbabe

is Ellis in nursery again today    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

he most certainly is    - unless he's poorly, he goes Tues-Fri and has Mondays at home with me!   

Hmm I'm stuck on a follow on word - apart from a very disgustingly rude word that I hate so much I'm not even going to go there!


----------



## pinkbabe

Yes i see what you mean with the word, me not like that word either, so we wont lower the tone that low   

Gosh Margot you really appear excited there and very definate on how many days Ellis is in nursery for. Do i sense a little bit of ye ha, ive got some time to myself!!     Hilarious! i have this all to look forward to dont i     

How about 

cutting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ah yes, well done Pink!

butting


Oops, don't get me wrong, I love every minute of every day that I get to spend with Ellis (well mostly   ) but it's also nice to get a bit of 'me' time back again, if that makes sense    I really wouldn't change it for the world and YES you most definitely do have that to look forward to and fingers crossed it'll be sooner rather than later     

How's it all going?

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww i know, i was just pulling your leg hun    i bet you think he's the best thing since sliced bread!    i love trying to get a bit of me time now, so im gonna be begging for it later on arnt i   
Everythings going well, we have our second app at Guys on 25th nov for scan, bloods and consent signing etc, and DH's preperation for his SSR. Then after this we think we will start tx properly in feb. Im just obsessing with how to get lots of great eggs due to having PGD, so there are plenty to choose from following biposy incase they have to disgard any abnormal ones      think im on the case though, ive started taking a honey called apimist with extra pollen in which is grose, but everyone raves over it, so its got to be worth a try   


Putting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Anything's worth a try isn't it Pink? I was like that on my last cycle - decided to give it my very best shot and look where it got me    

Ooh so things are finally moving forward for you - that's brilliant news   I hope you get lots and lots, so they have plenty of good ones to choose from     
I think all the PGD stuff has really moved on lately hasn't it? Wishing you loads and loads of luck for the upcoming tx   

Punting


----------



## pinkbabe

oh yes it certainly worked for you babe didnt it, fabulous!   
Thanks for the good wishes, it really means alot   

Tunings


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Anytime my lovely!    

Notings


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Nice! Did you get lots of juicy gossip?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slowly and coldly!  I'm trying to do about 1001 different things at the same time, so not doing any of them very effectively, so then I drift back on here - oops!  

New friends sound good - hope they were all lovely! Was that a NCT/Net Mums type of get together?

Hmmm I'm a bit braindead stuck on 'nothing' - maybe lunch would help?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

*HORNING! *

thanks 

Right - really need lunch now


----------



## Margot and Jerry

moaning


----------



## Flozzie

Yay!  We're back!  

meaning


----------



## pinkbabe

weaning

Hiya Flozzie, hows you babe?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Flozzie

wearing


----------



## pinkbabe

earings


----------



## KimC

Earwigs


----------



## pinkbabe

wingers

Hiya Kim


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooh lovely, Kim's back too!

ringers


----------



## pinkbabe

singers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

singles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh yes, we're on a roll now!


----------



## pinkbabe

Whoo hoo    

singled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dangles


----------



## pinkbabe

dingle dangle   

dangers


----------



## Raine290871

bangers....


----------



## pinkbabe

wow Raine    just days to go until you meet your bubba     x


----------



## still a mum

hangers


----------



## KimC

Perhaps

Hi everyone!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Sherpas


----------



## Flozzie

I'm really good, thanks.  I hope everyone else is too    I've missed the game and really glad we're back in full swing  

mashers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bashers


----------



## still a mum

smasher


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

mashers


----------



## KimC

Masters


----------



## Raine290871

maestro

Pinkbabes: yep - anyday now... I hope!!!!!


----------



## KimC

Starfishtrigger - You have 8 letters!!!

Raine - Good luck hun!! xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning gorgeous gals!   

roaster

Dont worry starfish, its usually me getting carried away     x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

It is isn't it Pink?  

*rosters*

Loads of luck Raine - it feels like it's gone so quickly!!!

x


----------



## pinkbabe

oh eh up here she is    afternoon margot babe   

porters


----------



## pinkbabe

Bye Starfish, see you later hunny    dont spend too much   

drooper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Bye Starfish / Hi Pink   

trust you with the innuendo again!     

drooped (don't you hate it when that happens?)


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> Bye Starfish / Hi Pink
> 
> trust you with the innuendo again!
> 
> drooped (don't you hate it when that happens?)


  hilarious! and without prompt too, god im getting good   xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry




----------



## Fraggles

boarded


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

hoarded


----------



## still a mum

droaned


----------



## Fraggles

groaned


----------



## Strawberries

Groaner


----------



## Fraggles

I can't remember how to add a smiley to my icon can someone remind me please?

Roaring


----------



## still a mum

soaring


----------



## Strawberries

Soaping


----------



## Fraggles

soaking


----------



## Strawberries

shaking


----------



## Fraggles

staking


----------



## Strawberries

Staring


----------



## still a mum

staging


----------



## Fraggles

tagging


----------



## Strawberries

bagging


----------



## iwannabigbelly

banging


----------



## still a mum

barging


----------



## pinkbabe

barting


----------



## Fraggles

had to do it farting


----------



## pinkbabe

good girl Fraggles, as you didnt want to let the side down now did you   

carting


----------



## Fraggles

Not me pinkbabe I was wondering what your contribution would be  ;-)

parting


----------



## still a mum

rapping


----------



## pinkbabe

well i dont know what you mean Fraggles         

tapping


----------



## Fraggles

tapping tapping I thought that you would go for "panting"


----------



## still a mum

ranting


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh yes now how did i mis that one?     

panting


----------



## pinkbabe

tanning


----------



## pinkbabe

hiya Starfish

fawning


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

pawning


----------



## Fraggles

wanting


----------



## pinkbabe

waiting


----------



## Flozzie

whiting


----------



## pinkbabe

hitting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

like that?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pitting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

evening all


----------



## pinkbabe

hiya gorg! 

sitting


----------



## Flozzie

Evening Margot  

pitting


----------



## Fraggles

tinting


----------



## pinkbabe

hinting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hunting


----------



## Flozzie

bunting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

punting (have we had that?)

sorry to pop on and then leave all you lovelies, but I'm pooped (I blame watching the Take That thing last night and then my son being awake from 2.00-4.30am   )

Don't have too much fun without me     

Nighty-night

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

nite babe x


----------



## JWTBAM

hi all - punning


----------



## still a mum

cunning


----------



## Fraggles

sunning ..... if only


----------



## still a mum

running! ...............to the nearest airport lol!


----------



## Raine290871

nursing......

still here, and still got TJ tucked up nice and tight!!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

turning

have a curry for your lunch Raine      x


----------



## Raine290871

ranting

which is what i was dong when i was sent home form hosp on saturday!!!! ha ha

Good idea Pink!!!


----------



## Raine290871

fingers crossed!!! xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

aww bless ya Raine, i hope your lo makes an appearance very soon       

wanting (Raines lo to come out)    you never know all this could help you along hun x


----------



## Raine290871

waiting

and waiting, and waiting... ha ha  - thanks guys!!!!!
xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

wailing 

god they just keep coming for you don't they Raine    x


----------



## Raine290871

ha ha.... Pinks xx

wilting

which is what i am doing by now!!!!!


----------



## Raine290871

hhhmmm a nice glass of wine is what i feel like tilting!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lifting - which is what you'll be doing soon Raine - lifting your bubba into your arms!    

but before that, you'll be lifting your legs to give birth!


----------



## Raine290871

failing

which is what I feel I am doing: update: 

midwife just left - she reckons M/w who examined me on sat was inexperienced, as when she did examination she said cervix is still closed, soft-ish - but def not 2cm dilated... and TJ's head is still floating..........

so - the plan is - she did what she could today, then we have another sweep booked in for Thursday pm, and an induction booked in for Sunday (our 5th Wedding anniversary) 

I guess at least i don't have to worry about whether it's gonna happen or not.. and just accept the fact that it's not going to for another week at least - then, if by some mirale, it does... it will be a nice surprise.... 

(


----------



## still a mum

sailing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sailing - as in plain sailing, which is what it'll hopefully be for you Raine   if not beforehand, then for Sunday

I had a consultant examine me and said I was 2cm dilated and gave me a sweep at 39+6. I went away all excited, expecting things to happen that night - of course they didn't!
However I was booked in to be induced at 40+2 and when I arrived at hospital that morning, the m/w there said it was highly unlikely I would have been 2cm dilated as I hadn't really felt anything - anyway, I was, much to her surprise and my induction moved along pretty rapidly too, which caught her by even more surprise!   

So they don't always get things right and things can move on pretty quickly at any time really - thinking of you

xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

doh! Still a Mum beat me to it! Okay how about

bailing, or have we had that?


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bawling


----------



## still a mum

bowling


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

towling


----------



## still a mum

howling


----------



## pinkbabe

blowing

Aww you poor thing Raine, bet your so fed up now, but you never know after what Margot said


----------



## still a mum

flowing..... kepp it flowing ladies!


----------



## pinkbabe

flawing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

flaying


----------



## Fraggles

playing


----------



## pinkbabe

slaying


----------



## Fraggles

staying


----------



## lisa_A

staring


----------



## Fraggles

searing


----------



## lisa_A

seating


----------



## pinkbabe

beating


----------



## Fraggles

heating which is what I could do with now brrrrr


----------



## lisa_A

cheatin and no i am not lol


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

canters


----------



## lisa_A

how did we get from cheatin to chanter aint it change 1 letter? lol


----------



## Raine290871

Didn't u just change the i to an r Or am I going mad ?

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A

SFT i am good hun thx, good change  hows u ?

present, hope i get some nice ones soon xxx


----------



## still a mum

darting


----------



## Raine290871

could make something rude out of "darting" ..... 

SFT: I'm ok - resigned to the fact it'snot gonna happen this week, and dealing with that!! dreading the next "sweep" as the last one hurt... but if it mean he come naturally then thats better... but full steam ahead for induction on Sunday...

hows u??
xxxxx


----------



## still a mum

carting


----------



## Flozzie

tacking


----------



## Flozzie

sucking


----------



## Flozzie

ducting    phew, diverted...for now


----------



## Fraggles

cutting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

putting


----------



## Fraggles

patting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

batting


----------



## Fraggles

matting


----------



## still a mum

malting

ive started anew game as well the true or false game x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

melting


----------



## still a mum

felting


----------



## Fraggles

pelting


----------



## lisa_A

peltine


----------



## Flozzie

peeling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh well done & thanks Flozzie - I've been stuck on that for ages!   

Feeling


----------



## Flozzie

I was about to give up on it too  

flinger - as in flan


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh as in a phantom one at that?

lingers


----------



## Flozzie

Of course!

syringe


----------



## Fraggles

Flozzie that is topical

fringes


----------



## still a mum

fringed


----------



## Fraggles

grinned


----------



## Flozzie

grained


----------



## Fraggles

drained


----------



## still a mum

brained lol


----------



## Margot and Jerry

brainer


----------



## Fraggles

trainer


----------



## KimC

Trained


----------



## Fraggles

DIY anyone?


painted


----------



## still a mum

painter


----------



## Flozzie

plainer


----------



## still a mum

planner


----------



## Flozzie

planter


----------



## still a mum

planted


----------



## Flozzie

plaited


----------



## Margot and Jerry

details


----------



## still a mum

entails


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stained - ew messy


----------



## Fraggles

staring


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Evening lovelies    

tarting


----------



## still a mum

batting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

basting


----------



## Flozzie

basking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

husking


----------



## still a mum

knights


----------



## Flozzie

tasking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

farting   excuse me!


----------



## still a mum

lol love the icon!!!!

carting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

casting


----------



## still a mum

staying


----------



## KimC

Sayings


----------



## still a mum

slaying


----------



## Margot and Jerry

slaving


----------



## still a mum

shaving


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sharing


----------



## KimC

Shaking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

slaking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

skating


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh just noticed that both of you are only a day apart with your twinnie pregnancies! Have you been comparing notes?


----------



## KimC

No!!! Mrs O, how did that  happen I have you down as being due in Feb!! What's your due date and Ill update the twin list!! Sorry, no idea how I managed to do that!!! Well spotted Margot! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

But you're due in Feb too, aren't you Kim? That's what it says in your profile


----------



## KimC

Officially Im due on the 11th March, which is 40 weeks. The feb date is as they usually dont let you go past 37 weeks with twinnies. Its all very confusing! xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ah, I see!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

I have to deliver at 36weeks due to a previous surgery I had so changed my date to that date on the list


----------



## pinkbabe

evening girls   

slating


----------



## Margot and Jerry

evening Pink! How's you?

plating


----------



## still a mum

playing


----------



## pinkbabe

im fine thanks Margot, hun   

placing


----------



## Fraggles

lancing


----------



## pinkbabe

dancing


----------



## Fraggles

am i missing something how does dancing become halving when it is change a letter to make a new word
or am i losing it.


----------



## still a mum

maybe a page was skipped?

ok change dancing to banding


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Fraggles said:


> am i missing something how does dancing become halving when it is change a letter to make a new word
> or am i losing it.


    thought it was just me 

bonding


----------



## Margot and Jerry

still a mum said:


> shaving


ah - think it must have been a reply to this one!


----------



## still a mum

bonking


----------



## Fraggles

laugh out loud

honking


----------



## still a mum

nothing


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bosting


----------



## KimC

Posting

MrsO - Ahhh thats how I missed we were so close together!!! Nice to have another twinmum2b at the same stage as me!! xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

morning girls

nice bump Mrs O   

pasting


----------



## pinkbabe

hope you enjoy your trip to new york Starfish,    x

basting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tabbing

Ooh yes - enjoy the Big Apple, you lucky bugger   is Bethany going with you?


----------



## still a mum

stabing


----------



## Fraggles

ratings


----------



## still a mum

staring


----------



## Flozzie

carting


----------



## Fraggles

casting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

basting


----------



## Flozzie

busting


----------



## still a mum

rusting


----------



## Flozzie

stinger


----------



## still a mum

stinker


----------



## Flozzie

tinkles


----------



## still a mum

winkles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

winkler


----------



## still a mum

winkers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

tinkers


----------



## still a mum

thinker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Thanker


----------



## still a mum

tankers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

banters


----------



## Fraggles

canters


----------



## still a mum

centres


----------



## Fraggles

centred


----------



## still a mum

denture


----------



## Fraggles

retunes


----------



## still a mum

pretend


----------



## pinkbabe

tenders

ive not heard anything about raine starfish, with a bit of luck she has had her little one    cant wait to hear    x


----------



## Raine290871

Senders

Hi all..... thanks for missing me........ yes..... all was kicked off on Sunday, will leave details as this os mot the place, but email me & i'll tell all...... but see profile pic ......... isn't he just cute!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

HUGE congratulations Raine   

Yes please PM me all the details - including names, weights etc     

Very cute piccie, by the way


----------



## pinkbabe

wow Raine he's soooooooooooo gorgeous! congratulations   give him a cuddle from me    x

Morning Margot


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Morning Pink - all systems go at Guy's? Is your next appointment to discuss timescales?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Raine290871 said:


> Senders


Sorry, forgetting the game in all this excitement! 

sanders


----------



## pinkbabe

its for an antral scan, consent signing and consultation, but ive just had my hormone bloods back from GP and my fsh is 18, although the only one ive ever had done, so im panicking that that may not do the treatment for me. But some of the girls have been telling me not to worry as it will go off my antral follie count too etc    x

panders


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink - I've heard all sorts of stories about girls being refused tx due to high FSH from one clinic to then go on and have loads of success at another clinic, so please don't panic 

Hope the antral scan shows that you have loads and loads of lovely follicles   

*pardons*


----------



## pinkbabe

thanks Mrgot, i think im worrying more because we have been NHS funding for one cycle and its for PGD, and we have been referred to Guys as i think they are the only ones that do PGD on the NHS with a referral from our area    so we dont have the choice of other clinics unfortunately, as far as im aware    i just need to speak to them and find out more tomorrow, its just so hard waiting, but just one more sleep    x


dragons


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'm sure Guys (and you) will be just fine - so please stop worrying    

So you'll be coming up/down to the BIG smoke tomorrow then? You'll be able to pop along to Borough Market to scoff something yummy!


----------



## pinkbabe

thanks Margot   

ooh yes willl be there tomorrow, we get the 08.45 train from Lime Street. Is the market by Guys    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Guys is next to London Bridge station isn't it? Yes, Borough Market is pretty close by and only runs Thurs/Fri & Sat   

All my cycles had satellite embryology at The Bridge, so I used to park in the multi storey car park behind Guys and then walk to The Bridge and then we used to treat ourselves to a little trip around Borough Market that inevitably involved food.

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

ooh sounds great will have to have a peek at that    x


----------



## KimC

Raine - Oh my you have got a hunk of a little boy!! He is a beautiful little thing, wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness together xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> dragons


gardens


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning Liz   

Any snow for you this morning? we just had a sprinkling, just enough to cover the ground, which was nice to look at this morning when we looked out of the window   x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hello Starfish / Hi Pink - we've had snow on & off all day, but it's pretty wet & slushy out there. I guess the test will be tomorrow when it will probably have frozen solid and be like an ice rink!
Starfish - I see Bethany is ready for the snow!   

harkens - is that a word or am I cheating?


----------



## still a mum

sharpen


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

sharper


----------



## lisa_A

Harpers


----------



## pinkbabe

parkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rankers


----------



## pinkbabe

bonkers 

morning all   

we have just had a little flurry of snow but thats it!    it is cold though   x


----------



## pinkbabe

or should i say afternoon, its bloomin 12.45pm!    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

All our slushy sleet froze solid overnight, so the quieter roads are pretty treacherous and it's snowing lightly again now - think it's due to have light snow here all afternoon and into the night!


----------



## still a mum

bunters


----------



## KimC

Punters


----------



## lisa_A

punster


----------



## pinkbabe

munster


----------



## still a mum

monster


----------



## KimC

Stormer


----------



## pinkbabe

storker


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

stroker


----------



## pinkbabe

striker


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

stinker


----------



## still a mum

thinker


----------



## lisa_A

thanker


----------



## pinkbabe

thanked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

shanked - that had me stumped for a while


----------



## pinkbabe

sharked

Hiya Liz, love your new pic of Ellis    x


----------



## Raine290871

sheared

how is everyone  xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Thanks Karen   - he's a little man on a big mission!   How are you?

How are you Raine? How's gorgeous little TJ?

Sorry, have to duck out of the game as Ellis is ill, so need to go and get him from nursery - don't have too much fun   

x


----------



## Raine290871

ah bless.... hope Ellis is ok.........

TJ fine, we all getting there now.... all feeling a little more relaxed etc....

xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Aw glad to hear that   it's hard isn't it to suddenly have this little person who's totally dependent on you - a very steep learning curve, but once you're settled into even a little bit of a routine it gets so much easier


----------



## pinkbabe

Im fine ta Liz    he certainly looks like he's on a mission there   

Raine, wow TJ is absolutely gorg!!    x 

hearded


----------



## Raine290871

Ah, thanks.... he does seem to be able to charm the ladies.... bless him.. xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

i bet    dont think i would be able to put him down    xx

How was Ellis Liz?    xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Just a stinking cold but with possible throat & ear infections which I've got another prescription of Amoxicillin for! GP said to leave it a couple of days to see if he shakes it naturally. He only finished his other course of Amoxicillin just over a week ago! Doh!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Anyhoo, back to the game:

Bearded


----------



## pinkbabe

aww the poor sausage!   x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

ladders


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dealers


----------



## pinkbabe

morning lovlies   

sealers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Morning!   

seamers


----------



## still a mum

steamer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stammer


----------



## still a mum

stamper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

clamper - afternoon Starfish


----------



## Margot and Jerry

placed

I've decided to play with myself (so to speak)


----------



## livity k

plated


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning Liz, aww now you cant be doing that    DH has had his SSR and it all went very well    How are you? 

hi livity 

slated


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Aw fab news Karen    bet you can't wait to get started can you? 2011 is going to be such a good year    

Hi Livity   how are you?

I'm good thanks - bit tired & stressed but only a week or so to go   

skated


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh yes were so excited now as everything seems to be getting closer for us now   
Is Ellis getting excited for father christmas? x

skates


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I bet! The next few months will absolutely whizz by   

Ellis says "Santa" when he sees him on telly or in shops - he's going to meet him properly on Sunday, but I'm hoping it will be more successful than last year, where he burst into tears and hung onto me when he saw him   

Oh think you dropped a letter there, my lovely   so if I say you said 'skaters', I'll change it to baskets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh ignore that as I see we went to 6 a while ago    

Okay how about basket then?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh and it was me, replying to me that did it!

Oh gawd - I sooooo need a break


----------



## still a mum

I'm working with baskets lol!

caskets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

casters


----------



## pinkbabe

Blinkin eck' Liz its usually me that goes ga ga on here      

pasters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

It's been a long old year Karen!      Just need sleep   

pasties


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww lets hope you can have a little rest over christmas     

pastles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

you having a larf? With Ellis?     

are you having a quiet one or a great big get together one?

castles


----------



## pinkbabe

Were going out for lunch to a nice restaurant, just DH, me, my mum and sis, and then were coming home and all the family are coming down to us for the evening, so will have a house full then   

casters


----------



## still a mum

stamers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> casters


Oh look - back to your usual self!  note my post a few ago:



Margot and Jerry said:


> casters


stamens


----------



## still a mum

mantles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

menials


----------



## pinkbabe

thought id got away with that   

Hi Still a mum   

mangles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cheeky! Get it? Cheeky?    

mingles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooh Still a Mum - not long now until the big thaw of your frosties


----------



## pinkbabe

he he   

Jingles


----------



## still a mum

hello ladies! i know margot im scared! 
how r u all?



tingles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

aw that's totally understandable - especially with what you've already been through, but you have to believe that they'll all be happy & healthy and will be snuggling themselves back inside very soon    

tangles


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh how exciting Still a mum, you will do just fine       x

bangles


----------



## still a mum

thx ladies x 

bangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bangles


----------



## still a mum

rangles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rangers


----------



## pinkbabe

dangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dangles - got to love that word!


----------



## still a mum

tangles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I've just looked back and seen that we've had bangles and tangles a few times now


----------



## justone

mangles?


----------



## justone

bangles


----------



## irishgirlie

bungles


----------



## justone

jungles


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

jangles


----------



## justone

jingles


----------



## still a mum

tingles


----------



## justone

silent


----------



## still a mum

lentils


----------



## justone

listen


----------



## still a mum

u missed a letter hun so will make it from listens if that is ok?

listens to 

stencil


----------



## justone

OOPS! Thought if you dropped a letter or added a letter you were still changing a letter if you get my drift!!! 
enlists


----------



## still a mum

linters


----------



## Raine290871

Lintels


----------



## justone

Selling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yelling - evening all!


----------



## justone

felling (as in trees?)


----------



## still a mum

falling


----------



## justone

failing


----------



## still a mum

bailing


----------



## justone

mailing


----------



## still a mum

malting


----------



## justone

melting


----------



## still a mum

felting


----------



## justone

feeling


----------



## still a mum

peeling


----------



## justone

peering


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

jeering


----------



## still a mum

jetring


----------



## justone

tearing


----------



## still a mum

rearing


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

bearing


----------



## Ruby Roo

beating


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

meating


----------



## Margot and Jerry

meeting


----------



## KimC

Melting

Hi everyone xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Kim - how's it going? On the home run now I see   

felting


----------



## justone

tingled?


----------



## pinkbabe

jingled   


Hi Girls    x


----------



## KimC

Jangled!

Yep, not long to wait now, just hoping they dont arrive before 34 weeks xxx

Hope everyone has been well xx


----------



## justone

mangled?


----------



## hoping :)

tangled


----------



## justone

dangled


----------



## hoping :)

Wangled


----------



## justone

dangle


----------



## hoping :)

Danger


----------



## justone

Manger (seeing as it's nearly Christmas...)


----------



## hoping :)

Minger


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Did we drop a letter?


----------



## hoping :)

Must have done!x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hoping :) said:


> Wangled


yes it went from this to 'dangle'  so I'll take it back to 'wangled' again:

welding 

Come on girls, concentrate    it's usually me & Pink that muff it up


----------



## hoping :)

Lol.


----------



## Margot and Jerry




----------



## pinkbabe

Did someone mention Mmmwah     

wedding


----------



## KimC

Bedding


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> Did someone mention Mmmwah


  

beading


----------



## pinkbabe

leading


The big red man wif' a white beard is on his way cos ive been a good girl, ooohhh 3 more sleeps            x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

are you sure Karen?    

lending


----------



## pinkbabe

Well of course Liz, you must know by now that im whiter than white, dont you know   

bending


----------



## Margot and Jerry

absolutely - there was never a doubt in my mind as to your pureness and innocence (and goodness, of course) 



pinkbabe said:


> bending


like this? 

banding


----------



## pinkbabe

banning


----------



## Margot and Jerry

we've escaped that so far! There were times on the old 'job' thread that I thought we may come close (I blame P!    ) - I miss that game   

banking

and over to you Karen - for a Christmas Cracker...........................


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh maybe that will lead to banning if you do?


----------



## pinkbabe

thanks Liz

@anking 
well, Liz you usually implant them within my mind


----------



## Margot and Jerry

outrageous!  

*walking*

assuming the word I think you mean is @anking 

I know we've discussed this lots of times before, but do you know that that word doesn't get edited if you write it fully


----------



## hoping :)

Talking


----------



## justone

Leaking


----------



## hoping :)

Peaking


----------



## justone

keeping


----------



## hoping :)

Beeping


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

weeping


----------



## hoping :)

Peeping


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

peering


----------



## hoping :)

Leering


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

jeering


----------



## Margot and Jerry

jerking


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning girls

Perking

Just wanted to wish everyone a very merry christmas, and hope everyone has a lovely time xxx


----------



## justone

Parking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

barking


----------



## justone

Breaking


----------



## Raine290871

Just wanted to wish u all happy Christmas.... hope 2011 brings u all u desire....

Xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Briege said:


> Breaking


sneaked an extra letter in there Briege! 

so, taking it back to *barking*, I'll say

*barfing* (which I hope no one does, of course) - have fabby Christmases everyone and here's to exciting & lovely things happening next year 

x


----------



## hoping :)

Barring x 

merry xmas x


----------



## justone

warring


----------



## Fraggles

warning


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

warming


----------



## Fraggles

marking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

barking


----------



## justone

parking


----------



## still a mum

parting


----------



## KimC

Farting


----------



## still a mum

lol!

carting


----------



## KimC

Scaring


----------



## still a mum

scabing


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

backing


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya girls   

sacking


----------



## still a mum

racking


----------



## Fraggles

hacking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

wacking


----------



## justone

walking


----------



## pinkbabe

talking

hope everyone has a lovely time on new years eve, and.....



xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tanking

me too and I hope you all had fabby Christmases


----------



## Kazzie

ranking

Happy New Year!


----------



## Raine290871

Racking....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rocking

Loving the new pic of TJ, Raine   

Kazzie - lovely to see you on here and look at those pics of Freddie   what a little cutie (and only 2 days younger than Ellis    ) 

x


----------



## Raine290871

Ah, thanks.    Hes a little cutie.... happy new year to u, all .. in case I don't get on here tomorrow..  xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

docking


----------



## justone

ducking


----------



## Fraggles

*ucking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Fraggles!!!      

tucking

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Fraggles

Morning Margot    I am sure my chosen word is what a lot of people would have been doing at the time and no doubt in March/April there will be a lot of announcements of pregnancies.


Happy New Year everyone may this be our year for pregnancies and/or births (as in pregnant by Xmas, about to give birth or having a little one running around loving the rustle of the Christmas wrapping paper).

bucking


----------



## justone

becking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

backing


----------



## Fraggles

racking


----------



## justone

packing


----------



## Fraggles

picking


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Licking


----------



## justone

ticking


----------



## Fraggles

Have we had tacking?


----------



## justone

sacking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cashing


----------



## Fraggles

bashing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Basting


----------



## Fraggles

basking


----------



## pinkbabe

Happy new year lovely ladies   

tasking


----------



## Fraggles

casting


----------



## Rural Chick

Please can I join you? I love these games

pasting


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Rural chic, oh yes come join us   

Your lo looks so cute!   

lasting


----------



## Fraggles

listing


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks pinkbabe  

lusting!


----------



## Fraggles

busting


----------



## pinkbabe

bussing


----------



## justone

fussing


----------



## Fraggles

sussing


----------



## justone

cussing (American English for cursing I believe?)


----------



## Raine290871

Sucking ...


----------



## justone

socking


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

locking


----------



## justone

mocking


----------



## Fraggles

rocking


----------



## justone

cooking


----------



## Fraggles

corking


----------



## pinkbabe

forking

Omg! Raine, how gorg is TJ!!    x


----------



## justone

working


----------



## Fraggles

crowing


----------



## justone

growing


----------



## Fraggles

wording


----------



## justone

drawing


----------



## pinkbabe

dawning


----------



## justone

winding


----------



## Fraggles

binding


----------



## justone

finding


----------



## Rural Chick

funding


----------



## justone

feeding


----------



## KimC

weeding

Happy New Year ladies! xx


----------



## linlou17

wedding xx

happy new year


----------



## Fraggles

welding


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Delving


----------



## Fraggles

leading


----------



## KimC

beading


----------



## Fraggles

bending


----------



## Rural Chick

mending


----------



## Fraggles

rending


----------



## KimC

renting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

venting


----------



## Fraggles

TENSING


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sensing


----------



## Fraggles

sending


----------



## Margot and Jerry

denting


----------



## Fraggles

netting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nesting


----------



## Fraggles

jesting


----------



## linzy

Jetting


----------



## Fraggles

vetting


----------



## Strawberries

Letting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

betting


----------



## linlou17

setting


----------



## still a mum

setling


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

belting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

melting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

welting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

telling


----------



## Rural Chick

lilting


----------



## Strawberries

Listing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lasting


----------



## justone

silting


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

wilting


----------



## justone

waiting


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wanting


----------



## justone

panting


----------



## Rural Chick

parting


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Farting.


----------



## justone

farming


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

framing


----------



## justone

forming


----------



## Margot and Jerry

forking


----------



## Rural Chick

working


----------



## Margot and Jerry

corking


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls

Wow Liz, what a handsome little gentleman Ellis is    im loving that pic   

cocking


----------



## linzy

Locking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Aw thanks Pink!    I just keep getting people telling me that he looks about 3 years old!   How are you? Hope you had a fabby Christmas and New Year

lacking


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww bless him    we had a fab time ta, glad its all over now though and we can look forward to the new year    Hows you?   

packing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

no, I'm not packing     

picking

good thanks but it doesn't take long to get knackered again, does it?


----------



## pinkbabe

ooh wouldn't that be nice to be packing and jetting off somewhere now after the xmas panic    x

kicking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

it most certainly would!!!

licking     

off to get 'naughty face' have a fab weekend Karen (no work I hope) and everyone else too


----------



## pinkbabe

ok Liz, enjoy your evening    

oh yes off until 17th now as had leave i needed to take    xx

nicking


----------



## justone

necking


----------



## Strawberries

Pecking


----------



## justone

decking


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

ducking


----------



## linzy

docking


----------



## justone

cooking


----------



## Fraggles

docking


----------



## justone

codding


----------



## pinkbabe

nodding


----------



## justone

droning


----------



## linzy

ironing


----------



## justone

ringing


----------



## pinkbabe

singing


----------



## justone

winging


----------



## pinkbabe

dinging


----------



## justone

minging (sorry but love that word!)


----------



## pinkbabe

great word hun   

im racking my brain to try and get rid of the ing, but i just cant   

binging


----------



## justone

It is so hard!
Can we add or take away a letter as it's getting really boring?
If now banging?


----------



## pinkbabe

yeah lets change something, but do you know what im sure we have done this before and its always gone back to ing    but theres no harm in trying    x


----------



## justone

barging


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay I'm changing a few letters (not all - changed 2) to get us off the 'ing words - hope you all don't mind   

gingers


----------



## pinkbabe

Morning Liz, good girl, we should change the name of this game to the ing' game   

Its our 9th wedding anniversary today, how have i managed for so long without strangling him   

gangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh Happy Anniversary Karen   it was our 9th anniversary last Sept   
doing anything lovely to celebrate?

ganders

or maybe it should be called the 'ing & 'ers game?


----------



## pinkbabe

ing and ers game yeah, thats funny   

thanks Liz, were going to go for a meal tonight but not sure what we fancy yet    what a coincidence that you have been married 9 yrs too   

hardens...........how about that then are you impressed or what


----------



## Margot and Jerry

impressed indeed!

although you've totally misunderstood the rules & regulations of the 'ing & 'ers game!   

sharpen - how about that then? Although that's misunderstood too!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh and I totally forgot to say to enjoy your meal


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh yes, i love my food....unfortunately! 

 oh were definately off now Liz! 

hardens


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> hardens


In an ideal world, yes!  

harkens


----------



## pinkbabe

and its not even midday yet!!    

thanker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

we need P (Baby2) back on here too   then we'll really be rolling   

thinker


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh yes, come on P if your reading, get yourself over here, and join the frivolities   
Were doing a january jollie on the bubble thread, so she maybe out buying my pressie 

stinker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh that's probably where she is then!     

stonker


----------



## pinkbabe

honkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

shocker


----------



## pinkbabe

cockers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cockles - like warming the little ones of your heart


----------



## pinkbabe

oh yes i do that with alcohol quite often, but im tee total at the moment in prep for our tx     

lockets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

you've got to give it your best shot, haven't you Karen - trouble I now find, is that I'm such a lightweight drinker these days. After being on & off alcohol at various points during the tx years and then the subsequent pregnancy, I just can't handle my booze these days - but I am a *very* cheap date 

sockets


----------



## Strawberries

Rockets


----------



## pinkbabe

Yeah you certainly do have to give it your best shot    id try anything if i thought it would help hun   

I love that about you being a very cheap date   

Hi Strawberries   

pockets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stocked


----------



## justone

stacked


----------



## pinkbabe

tackled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tackler


----------



## justone

treacle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Cleared


----------



## justone

declares


----------



## pinkbabe

eclaires


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oops - you two sneaked in extra letters, making them 8 letter words  

so I've taken it back to *declare* and *eclaire* (although I think it may be eclair, Karen?  )

but I'm stuck - for now


----------



## Margot and Jerry

reclaim


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

claimed


----------



## pinkbabe

oh yeah! oopsie Liz, i think i must have had my over indulging head on there thinking about cream cakes


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claimer


----------



## justone

Daimler?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mailers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

nailers


----------



## justone

reliant


----------



## Margot and Jerry

trailer


----------



## linzy

trainer


----------



## justone

inertia


----------



## Margot and Jerry

entrail 

(bit cheaty I know as it should be entrails, but maybe a singular one?    )


----------



## pinkbabe

Will let you off Liz    x

trained


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

trainer


----------



## justone

trainee


----------



## Fraggles

terrain


----------



## justone

nastier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stander


----------



## Fraggles

antlers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

talents


----------



## justone

slatted


----------



## pinkbabe

platted


----------



## justone

platter


----------



## pinkbabe

latters


----------



## justone

settler


----------



## pinkbabe

settles


----------



## justone

settled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nettles


----------



## justone

nestles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lessens


----------



## pinkbabe

yay, i have been struggling with that one   

although still am


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lessons?


----------



## justone

sloanes


----------



## pinkbabe

sloaned ?


----------



## justone

denials


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dentals


----------



## justone

talents


----------



## Hannushka

stalest


----------



## justone

tallest


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stalled - hello Starfish, how are you? 

Afternoon everyone else


----------



## linlou17

details


----------



## Hannushka

derails


----------



## justone

slander


----------



## pinkbabe

slender

Hello lovlies, hope we are all well


----------



## justone

blender


----------



## pinkbabe

blunder


----------



## justone

builder


----------



## pinkbabe

guilder


----------



## Hannushka

gliders


----------



## justone

bridges


----------



## Raine290871

brigade


----------



## pinkbabe

wow love your new pic of TJ Raine    x


----------



## Raine290871

ah thanks!!! xxx


----------



## justone

badgers


----------



## Raine290871

changed pic again!!! ha ha


----------



## pinkbabe

Ive just noticed that Raine, well i tell you what they are keeping me smiling anyway!    xx

Baggers


----------



## hoping :)

Laggers


----------



## justone

loggers


----------



## Hannushka

toggers


----------



## justone

toggles


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

boggles


----------



## hoping :)

Goggles


----------



## justone

giggles


----------



## Raine290871

Gaggles


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

gagless


----------



## pinkbabe

bagless

Hiya Girls


----------



## justone

stables


----------



## Raine290871

Hi Pinkbabe.. hows u??

Battles


----------



## justone

bottles


----------



## Hannushka

bottled


----------



## justone

battled


----------



## hoping :)

batterd


----------



## pinkbabe

tattered


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hoping :) said:


> batterd


shouldn't there be an 'e' in there too?  so it's battered?



pinkbabe said:


> tattered


come on Pink - now you're adding letters 

just in case that's not a word (sorry Hoping & Pink  ) I've sneaked it back to *battled* and changed it to

*wattled*


----------



## pinkbabe

Good morning Liz, my little cherub   

In my defence, DH was chatting to me at the same time, so can we blame him please, as it would be rude not to, as he gets blamed for everything else   x

rattled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Of course you can blame him Karen - that's what DH's are primarily for isn't it?    Shut-up Mr Pink! You're distracting my friend    

rattles


----------



## pinkbabe

I told him what you said, and he looked over his glasses at me, and said 'how very dare you miss Liz'   

tattled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooooh, get Mr Pink! _'lift's handbag up to chin!' _   

But is he distracting you again Karen, as you've gone from *rattles* to *tattled*


----------



## pinkbabe

OMG! im just pmsl here!!! How did you know he was a cross dresser??      

tattles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> OMG! im just pmsl here!!! How did you know he was a cross dresser??


I am all-seeing and all-knowing!   

slatted


----------



## pinkbabe

platted


----------



## justone

platter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Planter


----------



## justone

painter


----------



## pinkbabe

painted


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tainted


----------



## pinkbabe

trained


----------



## justone

terrain


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Refrain


----------



## justone

farrier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

furrier


----------



## justone

Toughie! Gurrier?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

currier


----------



## justone

courier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

curvier


----------



## justone

Toughie!
curries


----------



## linlou17

carries


----------



## Margot and Jerry

harries


----------



## justone

shearer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

harpers


----------



## justone

sharpen


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sharper


----------



## justone

rappers


----------



## pinkbabe

tappers

Hiya girls


----------



## justone

stopper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stroppy


----------



## justone

strappy


----------



## Fraggles

scrappy


----------



## justone

papyrus


----------



## Margot and Jerry

unspray


----------



## pinkbabe

Whats going on my lovely, ive been stuck for days    Unspray sounds ok to me if it moves this on, but where do i go from here   

How are you hun? Im just watching one born   xx


----------



## justone

pantrys


----------



## Little Miss Me

panties!


----------



## justone

painter


----------



## pinkbabe

Goodmorning little miss me   

How are you getting on?

how did we get panties from pantrys?    although probably better as we can now move on properly    x

Hi Clarikins    

painted


----------



## Little Miss Me

tainted

Hi there Pinkbabe - I'm on day 9 of stimming and still no indication of when EC will be - starting to feel frustrated!! Off work today cos just feeling completely whacked out by the whole thing - exhausted and dizzy and need to look after myself a bit so been catching up on sleep!

Yes it was a bit naughty going to panties I know but sometimes we need a little jump start and I think it should be spelt pantries so it's not really as naughty as it looks!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## justone

attends


----------



## Little Miss Me

strands


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww  Little miss me, hope your feeling better soon my lovely   xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

strains


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Pink - sorry I didn't reply before (I sneaked off to bed.....I think    ) how are you?


----------



## justone

sustain


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nasties


----------



## Little Miss Me

pinkbabe said:


> Aww Little miss me, hope your feeling better soon my lovely  xx


Thanks Pinkbabe - just want them to take these eggs out!! Looks like hopefully Monday - how are you? xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

pasties - yum!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pastels


----------



## Little Miss Me

pestles


----------



## justone

sleeper


----------



## Little Miss Me

steeper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

steeple


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovlies    x


Steeped


----------



## Little Miss Me

stepped


----------



## pinkbabe

stepper


----------



## Little Miss Me

peppers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

perspex


----------



## justone

experts


----------



## Little Miss Me

exports


----------



## justone

sexpots!!!!


----------



## Little Miss Me

sexpest!


----------



## justone

express


----------



## Little Miss Me

pressed


----------



## justone

SPEARED


----------



## Little Miss Me

despair


----------



## justone

rapiers


----------



## Little Miss Me

reapers - I can't keep up with you on these Clarikins!!!


----------



## justone

respire


----------



## Little Miss Me

respite


----------



## justone

respect


----------



## Little Miss Me

recipes


----------



## justone

spicier


----------



## Little Miss Me

pincers - ok DH is here - gotta go xxx


----------



## justone

ok catch up soon


----------



## justone

crisped


----------



## Little Miss Me

diapers


----------



## justone

parades


----------



## Little Miss Me

drapers


----------



## justone

aspired


----------



## Little Miss Me

spiders


----------



## justone

depress


----------



## Little Miss Me

dressed


----------



## justone

pressed


----------



## Little Miss Me

Think we've gone full circle!!

Ummmm........... redress


----------



## HazelW

Regress


----------



## justone

emerges


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mergers


----------



## justone

Am totally flummoxed on this one, sorry!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bergers


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

burgers


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Buggers!


----------



## HazelW

Buggery. Sorry.


----------



## Fraggles

duggery (as in skull duggery)


----------



## Little Miss Me

daggery (as in a bit like a dagger....?!)


----------



## justone

dragged


----------



## Little Miss Me

bragged


----------



## pinkbabe

OMG! whats been going on here with all these words   

Congratulations on the birth of your twins Mrsogotherbabies (love the name change)    they look so beautiful   x

Liz, love your new pic too, is that you with Ellis?   


cragged


----------



## justone

charged


----------



## Fraggles

changed


----------



## justone

chanced


----------



## Raine290871

Chancer


----------



## justone

chanter


----------



## HazelW

Canters


----------



## justone

carpets


----------



## Fraggles

scarper


----------



## justone

scraped


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

scraper


----------



## justone

repairs


----------



## Margot and Jerry

praised

Wow! I'd given up on this thread as it had gone dead and then a sudden flurry of activity

MrsO - huge congratulations on the birth of your twins. News please   

Karen - ooh I see you're well on the way with this tx     how's it all going? Yes that is me with Ellis!   

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## justone

spiders


----------



## Margot and Jerry

resides


----------



## justone

residue


----------



## keeley ;-)

hi girlies sorry i haven't posted in a while but would you mind donating for red nose day? http://t.co/jcHzadI


----------



## Fraggles

desires


----------



## justone

desired


----------



## Margot and Jerry

preside


----------



## pinkbabe

pressie


----------



## justone

depress


----------



## Margot and Jerry

presser


----------



## pinkbabe

dresser


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

dressed


----------



## Fraggles

pressed


----------



## Margot and Jerry

presets


----------



## Fraggles

present


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

resents

Fraggles...when do you test        good luck and baby dust  

Christina


----------



## Margot and Jerry

censers


----------



## pinkbabe

centres 

Hello lovlies   x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

canters

Hi Karen my lovely


----------



## Raine290871

natters

hi all..... long time no see!!!! hope you all well.... xxx


----------



## Fraggles

nutters for how all those on the 2WW are feeling


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Raine, how's it going?

Fraggles - wow! Just seen your profile at the bottom - tell all please  

Hello all the other lovelies

*butters*


----------



## lollipops

Cutters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cutlers


----------



## Fraggles

Margot what do you want to know? And thanks but still in disbelief.


butlers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

everything Fraggles - or point me in the right direction if you've already told all elsewhere   

bulkers


----------



## Angels4Me

sulkers


----------



## pinkbabe

suckers


----------



## Fraggles

*uckers - had to be done


----------



## pinkbabe

naughty Fraggles    x


----------



## Fraggles

that's me.


----------



## Fraggles

Have to say you and Margot have been restrained recently


----------



## pinkbabe

I know we are being good arn't we    im having a bit of a stressful time at the minute with my treatment, so haven't been as jovial    but i will be back!!!    x


----------



## Fraggles

Pinkbabe have been there so have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thankyou my darling    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

thought I'd resurrect this one   how are all my lovelies on here?

muckers


----------



## pinkbabe

hiya babe    x


mockers


----------



## lollipops

lockers


----------



## MandyPandy

Rockers


----------



## lollipops

Knockers (   )


----------



## MandyPandy

HAH! 

Don't know where to go from there!


----------



## pinkbabe

who's added a letter    im always doing that    x

ok il take a letter off and make 

corkers


----------



## MandyPandy

Conkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cockers   as in more than one Spaniel


----------



## MandyPandy

Margot and Jerry said:


> cockers  as in more than one Spaniel


lol!

I demand a steward's enquiry!

lockers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lickers


----------



## sammie.b

pickers


----------



## MandyPandy

pickets


----------



## keeley ;-)

rickets


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rockies


----------



## Fraggles

rookies


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bookies

How's it going Fraggles? Have you had your first scan yet?


----------



## Raine290871

cookies..

hi guys.... long time no see..... xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Margot yes first scan now about 8 weeks 5 days and heart beat seen. So long may it continue! how are you?

cookers


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies

lookers


----------



## sammie.b

hookers  -  sorry ladies, couldnt think of anything else


----------



## Fraggles

honkers


----------



## sammie.b

bonkers


----------



## lollipops

Conkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

stonker


----------



## Fraggles

stinker


----------



## DippyGirl

may I join in please?


Thinker


----------



## Fraggles

trinket


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   

thinker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Er - Pink........... 



DippyGirl said:


> Thinker


----------



## MandyPandy

Margot and Jerry said:


> Er - Pink...........
> 
> 
> 
> DippyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker
Click to expand...

LOL! Thicker?! I'm kidding, I'm kidding!

From trinket:

Kittens


----------



## Margot and Jerry

mittens


----------



## pinkbabe

girls, am i hilarious or what? or maybe your right Mandy, id say more like thick'


----------



## Margot and Jerry

we would never expect anything less from you, Karen     but how are you, my lovely?


----------



## DippyGirl

Smitten


----------



## MandyPandy

DippyGirl said:


> Smitten


Lol - you're supposed to change a letter!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya Liz, 
im good thanks babe, onwards and upwards as they say    were planning on going to Gyncentrum for embryo adoption, big decision but getting excited again now      How are you?   



Kittens


----------



## MandyPandy

pinkbabe said:


> Kittens


 Again?!


----------



## Fraggles

skittle


----------



## lollipops

Brittle .


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bristle


----------



## lollipops

Whistle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

isn't that changing 2 letters? Or am I being a bit   .........it is Friday after all


----------



## MandyPandy

Margot and Jerry said:


> isn't that changing 2 letters? Or am I being a bit  .........it is Friday after all


LOL! I've spotted that a couple of times but have given up pointing it out - thought I'd just go with the flow.


----------



## lollipops

Doh! Sorry  
My fault!


----------



## Fraggles

would gristle work?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sure would Fraggles

singlet


----------



## Fraggles

ringlet


----------



## MandyPandy

glitter


----------



## Fraggles

gritter


----------



## pinkbabe

critter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

now that's a tricky little b*gger you've left us with, Karen


----------



## sammie.b

fritter


----------



## pinkbabe

Now you know i aim to please Liz    Ellis is looking very handsome there     

Nice one Sam   


fritted


----------



## MandyPandy

fritted?  What does that mean?


----------



## Fraggles

Oh just googled fritted and there is such a word

flitted


----------



## pinkbabe

Ah yes you see, it is a word, and the definition is...... 'the fused or partially fused materials used in making glass'   


flitter


----------



## Fraggles

flatter - what my stomach will hopefully be again ........ one day


----------



## pinkbabe

Fraggles, you wouldn't want it any other way   


flutter


----------



## Fraggles

PB I wouldn't and know how lucky I am but looking at gyms with a creche in preparation for the NY. As Xmas baby am sure there will be lots of Xmas dinners and chocolates in there too. LOL.

****ter - yes that is a word - see how educational this thread is


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww how lovely    and forward thinking too, i think there are quite a few gym's now that have creche's too   


stutter


----------



## Fraggles

shutter


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hunters


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi JJ   


punters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

panters


----------



## Fraggles

canters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lancers

Wow, what a little flurry of posts   

Now Fraggles, don't you be worrying about flat stomachs   

Thanks Karen   how are you?   

Hello everyone else


----------



## Fraggles

dancers


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya lovely Liz, im fine thanks, just looking forward to going to collect my little embies from abroad now  x

oh poo  i had a little pic to go with that one!  x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dangers

The pic that was attached Karen?   ooh I need to catch up with all your news but it sounds like lots of exciting times ahead


----------



## Fraggles

bangers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

these sort 

or sausages

or old cars?

bingers


----------



## Fraggles

the first sort LOL

mingers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hi Starfish

thought you meant that sort Fraggles   

singers


----------



## Fraggles

I am so dependable or should that be predictable   


swinger


----------



## Margot and Jerry

'mucky mare minded' more like    

as the above demonstrates!   

winkers

and that should lead nicely into our favourite...........


----------



## Fraggles

thought I would be a bit different and go for wrinkle - not that I have any ..... well not much


----------



## Margot and Jerry

crinkly


----------



## Fraggles

prickly


----------



## MandyPandy

prickle


----------



## Fraggles

pickles


----------



## pinkbabe

Frivolities again without mmmwah      tut tut!!   


Tickled


----------



## Fraggles

tackled


----------



## pinkbabe

hackled


----------



## Fraggles

cackled


----------



## pinkbabe

cockled


----------



## MandyPandy

clicked


----------



## Hannushka

clocked


----------



## keeley ;-)

cloaked


----------



## Margot and Jerry

croaked (gribbet)


----------



## Fraggles

crooked


----------



## keeley ;-)

crooned


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Keeley   

crowned


----------



## keeley ;-)

hiya hon how are things?

crowded


----------



## pinkbabe

Everythings great at the minute sweetheart    its my day off and the weather is shocking!!    How are you getting on? X


----------



## keeley ;-)

i'm good thanks. at work and the weather is hot hot hot    whats new?


----------



## pinkbabe

Oooh you lucky thing, having nice weather that is, not being in work    x


crowled


----------



## MandyPandy

I've never heard of 'crowled' but I'll work with it:

Crawled


----------



## keeley ;-)

its in the "urban" dictionary means "arrested on a false charge" lol

crawler


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooh get Karen being all urban   

trawler


----------



## Fraggles

trawled


----------



## MandyPandy

Fraggles said:


> trawled


trailed


----------



## Fraggles

trained


----------



## keeley ;-)

trainer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

drainer


----------



## Fraggles

brainer (as in no)


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Keeley for the definition    x

Hiya Liz, oh yes im feeling a little urbanish today....oopsie is urbanish in the dictionary      x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

"urbanish"

definition _'when Karen is feeling full of street'_     innit?

rainier


----------



## pinkbabe

i love it Liz! x


----------



## Fraggles

brainie LOL


----------



## pinkbabe

That will be me your referring to Fraggles............cos i is brainie   



Now lets have a think what is next


----------



## Fraggles

Pinkbabe yes you are quite right I was doing word association


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bearing


----------



## pinkbabe

hiya lovlies   


tearing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Karen, my lovely  

Teasing


----------



## pinkbabe

Ive just eaten a rather large custard slice, so feeling a bit bloated on the sofa! do you feel sorry for me Liz?    xx


Ceasing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I have no sympathy for you at all Karen as it was all self-inflicted - but more importantly, I'm jealous as hell as it sounded bloody yum!

Seating


----------



## pinkbabe

sealing


----------



## Fraggles

Yum to custard slices 

Now talk about strawberry tarts with confectioners custard and that is double yum


----------



## pinkbabe

this is just for you Fraggles  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh thank you if only I could just reach into the screen and eat them all.


----------



## pinkbabe

x


----------



## keeley ;-)

they look lush!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> sealing


Hello lovelies - thought I'd resurrect this

leaking

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

think those yummy strawberry tarts must have distracted your thoughts elsewhere


----------



## pinkbabe

hiya babe   




Peaking


----------



## Raine290871

long time no see...

parking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hey my lovelies - how are you both?     

sarking


----------



## Raine290871

I am hunkydory ta, and u?? xxx

rasping


----------



## Margot and Jerry

good thanks   can't believe that TJ is over 6 months already! How mad is that? Is he just the best thing ever? 

lapsing


----------



## Raine290871

I know..... Shocking isn't it!!!! Yep, he most certainly is!!!! He has his own ******** page now... Bless him.....

Pulsing


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Lovely ladies   


Raine, hi there, TJ looks gorg! he looks like he enjoys all his food   


Liz, hope your ok my lovely   




pushing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'm good thanks Karen - off on holibobs tomorrow, so things are even better!  How are you getting on? Need to read back!

Hahaha - get TJ, the techno-whizz with his own ** page   Ellis likes to announce when he has _'his'_ iPhone! I knew it was a mistake loading toddlers apps onto it!

Right - back to the game................

bushing


----------



## pinkbabe

Ellis and his iphone apps, hilarious    enjoy your holiday Liz    xx 


Bashing


----------



## keeley ;-)

basting


----------



## Totoro

Hello!  Can I join please? xxx

Lasting


----------



## pinkbabe

You most very certainly can Totoro    x


Hi Keeley    x




Lusting


----------



## Totoro

Woo hoo! Thanks!

Rusting


----------



## pinkbabe

I've blew you some lucky bubbles Totoro    x


Stinger


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

stinker


----------



## Totoro

*pinkbabe* Wow! Thank you, how did you do so many?! It made my night!

Stinter
(it is a real word I double checked http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Stinter )

P.S. I'm not sure of the rules, can we have the letters in any order as long as we only change one? i.e. rusting can become stinger as only the U has been changed to an E? I was playing thinking it had to be the same order


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww im glad i have made your night sweetie   we all need cheering up now and again don't we    


Yeah you can change any letter, and change the word around, as long as its just one letter changed    x x


----------



## pinkbabe

Tainter


----------



## Totoro

*pinkbabe* I actually just laughed out loud when I saw my bubbles!!!  Thank you!

Painted


----------



## pinkbabe

pointed x


----------



## keeley ;-)

jointed


----------



## Totoro

Joiner


----------



## keeley ;-)

Think we lost a letter there


----------



## Totoro

Oh man! I ruined it!!! SORRY!


----------



## keeley ;-)

We have all done it lol


----------



## pinkbabe

Here we are girls il add a letter again and make it




Joiners    x


----------



## KimC

Coiners

hello my lovelies! havent been on in ages!

hope youre all well xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hola everyone - back from our lovely hols and getting back into the swing of things!

Karen - have a fabby holiday won't you  whereabouts are you off to?

Hi Totoro (blown you a few more bubbles  ), Hi Keeley, Hi Starfish, Hi Fraggles (how's the pregnancy going?) and anyone else I've missed 

KimC - lovely to hear from you, but you seriously need to update your ticker as carrying twins at over 54 weeks pregnant must be giving you killer backache!  How's it all going

*copiers*


----------



## Fraggles

scooper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

snooper


----------



## Hannushka

hey there 
snooker


----------



## Fraggles

lookers


----------



## Lollie2501

Bookers


----------



## KimC

Cookers

Hahahaha! Hmm they're over 4 months now! Fabulous, but my little boy has been quite ill since birth. Still, I count myself blessed with them both, they're amazing xx


----------



## Fraggles

rockers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Kim just read back about what you've all been through  sounds like you are all doing amazingly well   I can see why you probably haven't gotten around to updating that ticker now   loads of luck to all of you for upcoming ops 

Keeley, I see that huwage congratulations are due your way too  fab news 

*dockers*


----------



## keeley ;-)

thanks margot xxx 
kim i set you some cash xx


lockers x


----------



## KimC

Keeley - mwah! Thanks from the twinnies!!!! You generous so and so! xxx

(just so you know, Keeley didn't just send me money, we're raising money for Tommy's baby charity!!!!)


----------



## keeley ;-)

your welcome hon x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lickers


----------



## Lollie2501

Tickers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tinkers


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello my lovlies    x


Tankers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hey lovely Karen - how are you? Was the holiday fab? Hope so! Asked whereabouts you were going a few posts back but think I missed you

Anyway, what shall I put now to follow *tankers*........................... 

ah yes

cankers


----------



## HazelW

Bankers.

Go on, someone say it!  You know you want to!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

actually Hazel I think we did type it once (and found out that that word doesn't get changed automatically  )


----------



## pinkbabe

girls!

Liz, we had a fab time thanks, we went to villa nova, near barcelona in Spain, didnt want to come home    back to the land of the living now though hey    im ok just want to get going with the embryo adoption now but not starting until oct as got another hol to mexico planned in sep first    hows you?    x


Bonkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oooh get you Mrs International-Jetset  but so glad that you had a brilliant holiday 

I'm okay ta, just plodding on, as you do  well, as *I* do! 

*conkers*


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Bleepers

There! I typed that word and it *does* do an auto-change on it now!


----------



## pinkbabe

your a little devil Liz        glad to hear your ok hun    x


Corkers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Porkers


----------



## pinkbabe

porters x


----------



## MandyPandy

Posters


----------



## Fraggles

fosters


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rosters


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello lovlies   




Rotters


----------



## MandyPandy

Toaster


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tastier


----------



## Monkeymoo

tasters


----------



## MandyPandy

Restart


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rasters


----------



## Monkeymoo

masters


----------



## MandyPandy

stammer


----------



## Monkeymoo

stamper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pampers


----------



## MandyPandy

sampler


----------



## Monkeymoo

rambles


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Girls   


Rambled


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Karen - ooh look at you almost jetting off somewhere exotic again!    How are you?

bramble

x


----------



## MandyPandy

dabbler


----------



## Margot and Jerry

babbler


----------



## MandyPandy

Good lord -  all these b's!

Bar-bell


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Liz, im fine ta hun, sooo looking forward to our hols   and oh course it also means that when we return were going straight back out in the following weeks to Greece for our tx   Hows you hun? im loving the ice cream pic of Ellis    xx


----------



## Monkeymoo

ballers


----------



## pinkcat

stabler


----------



## Monkeymoo

tablets


----------



## justone

Blasted


----------



## Monkeymoo

boasted


----------



## Lollie2501

Toasted


----------



## pinkcat

wow 294 pages! Time for a new home I think.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278134.0


----------

